# 2015 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures Thread



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

ok, I actually bought this mid December......Good Will for $13.00.....I love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that is one cool skull offmeds


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I found one of these at the flea market the other day for two bucks.
I don't think they make theses anymore?
Pretty cool little gizmo 
I've only seen two of them in my several years of going to the flea market.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is really cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up some cool items today will post pics Tomorrow my phone is not letting me


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

awesome finds peeps


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it would be a good idea if "Flea Market" was also included in title, it's that I'm not sure if I should post my flea market finds here or in the "What did you find/buy thread, lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I think it would be a good idea if "Flea Market" was also included in title, it's that I'm not sure if I should post my flea market finds here or in the "What did you find/buy thread, lol


Yes flee market finds post here too . To me thrifts stores and flee market s are kinda the same  yes please post your finds


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok found these items that will make a great witch box, a cool pumpkin and other goodies









found these cool items again I am thinking another witch box with this box 









and found these two goodies for my yard I think I may paint the wood black so its black and silver


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki great finds especially the cross and bottle. You can do some cool things

Offmymeds love that skull and rats , so different

Bobzilla awesome rare find, how did you even know what it was? Would be perfect for a haunted house theme. I feel like I am a bit handicapped in the wires, gizmos and motors area. I miss out on things because I don't really have much knowledge in that area.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool finds, saki! I have several of the silverware boxes that imthegodess sent me last year. I need to get busy and make things with them. I loved the fortune tellers box that someone made in a Reaper last year. was that imthegodess?? My memory for names is not great, but I do remember GREAT props!
Lady Sherry has some cool boxes too. she is making a voodoo box, too. I can't wait to see what she comes up with.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am so excited with my first find of 2015 for the annual party this year. The theme will focus on the darker side of Disney in various scenes. I unveiled the them at the party of 2014 and everyone was shouting at excitement, so the bar is high to impress them all. I found this mechanical Christmas decoration that is one of the dalmatian pups. He moves his head and tail and there is a random bark when people walk by him. I plan to put a blanket around his feet to cover the Christmas rug he stands on now and display him in a cage near Cruella as if she caught him. Here is a quick video to show his movement. He is quite large and will make the best prop given his is an actual Disney product (and I have the original box, too).


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

very cool finds. I haven't been thrifting in quite a while.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> ok, I actually bought this mid December......Good Will for $13.00.....I love it


GAH! :flops over ded: That mister is called "Rat's Feast" and it is super hard to find. I searched for years to get one that wasn't outrageously priced - and then weirdly found a second one a week later. The first one was incomplete (missing the top) but at that point I didn't care. Tremendous score!

*Bobzilla* I love that flickering light box. Super cool. I didn't even know they existed so now I'm on the hunt.

*Saki.Girl*, showing off your tremendous eye, as usual!

*frogkid11*, I think your theme is inspired and I love how you plan to repurpose that cute puppy


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks BlueFrog! 

Found this at goodwill in the "bins" ......I got it and some Disney costumes and a wig for about 7 bucks. Quite a fancy wedding dress that was donated 














this is what the back looks like


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

LOVE the dress, *offmymeds*. Around here, that would have been saved for Halloween season and offered at $40-50, and even then I might have grabbed it.

I've been doing a little Goodwill Hunting myself but have very little to show for it. I bought one of *these silverplate candleholders* for $4, which was really too much for its condition but I needed a silver fix. I've found a few old picture frames, something I already have too many of, and a couple of handblown bottles with potion potential, another category I'm overly full on. Target's Halloween items are starting to trickle in to my local GWs but it's all been over priced or just "stuff" I don't need. 

The spring flea market season can't come fast enough!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

frogkid11 said:


> I found this mechanical Christmas decoration that is one of the dalmatian pups.


That pup is already pretty ominous! I love your theme. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the dog and your theme. How great.

That wedding dress is AWESOME!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the dress 
And the dalmatian is perfect


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

bobzilla said:


> I found one of these at the flea market the other day for two bucks.
> I don't think they make theses anymore?
> Pretty cool little gizmo
> I've only seen two of them in my several years of going to the flea market.


Nice score, Bob! Those Special FX boxes have been out of production for several years, I have two of them that I use for lightning effects and they are very reliable. I keep looking for them at thrift stores, but so far no luck. Almost worth their weight in gold...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

offmymeds said:


> Thanks BlueFrog!
> 
> Found this at goodwill in the "bins" ......I got it and some Disney costumes and a wig for about 7 bucks. Quite a fancy wedding dress that was donated
> View attachment 233544
> ...


That would make an awesome zombie !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up this dragon that I am using as a tapastry


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here non sideways


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

that is a fantastic find, Saki !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that saki! great find


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys I have desided this year the living room will have a dragon and wizard theme


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, you guys are already on a roll! You are inspiring me to get out there and keep my eyes open for hidden treasures.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

offmymeds, wow that dress is a great find. Goodwill always has wedding dresses here, but too much $$$$. I can't believe you found in in the bins. 
Saki, that dragon tapestry would be great for a game of thrones theme too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Found these at the thrift store for a good little start. A porcelain clown for when we do our carnevil theme again, witchy socks, and a vine that will be useful for a couple of themes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I picked up some cool things the past few days. One thing was a deck of Tarot cards that are very pretty. I also got a small nice base for a crystal ball, a nice crystal looking bowl on a stand that I will use for my fortune tellers, and a couple of neat looking boxes to make into something. One of them will probably be something for a fortune teller. 

There was this really unique mid sized box that sort of looked like a trunk at one of our Goodwills. I would have loved to have it for a fortune teller or wizard kit or something along those lines but it was $25--too much for a container.

I also picked up a plastic storage container filled with acrylic paint bottles for $5. There are a lot of them in there and most have not been open.

A green wine bottle and a cool round bottle for potions and a cool bracelet with big flashy stones.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

what is the name of this lightning thunder gizmo? thanks


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I picked up some cool things the past few days. One thing was a deck of Tarot cards that are very pretty. I also got a small nice base for a crystal ball, a nice crystal looking bowl on a stand that I will use for my fortune tellers, and a couple of neat looking boxes to make into something. One of them will probably be something for a fortune teller.
> 
> There was this really unique mid sized box that sort of looked like a trunk at one of our Goodwills. I would have loved to have it for a fortune teller or wizard kit or something along those lines but it was $25--too much for a container.
> 
> ...


Printer, those items sound cool Post pictures if you can. I would love to see them.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Found this clock at Goodwill today! The witch swings back and forth in the doorway and cackles on the hour(scared the @#$%! outta me) 
It is marked 1995 on the bottom and I only paid .99


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

That's is an interesting piece Deadna, It's unique


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice find on the clock.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the things I have picked up recently. The Jack in the Box I have had for awhile, but don't think I posted.








Next is the cool glass bowl/container that I got to use somehow on my fortune teller tables. I just liked the looks. It was less than a dollar and while taking these pics, I realized that there are actually two containers here. One will make a nice base for a crystal ball and the other the bowl. First the way I bought it thinking it was only one.







Now here it is as the two. Gee, I would have thought the clerk would have realized this as she wrapped it in newspaper! Great price for two.







Here is the deck of Tarot Cards that I got for 59 cents. The deck package, card side and then the back. They are very pretty.




















Here is the necklace and bracelet that I thought would work for some of my tellers.

















I am looking for things to make another Traveling Witch's Kit and pick things up as I find them. Here is a cool candle snuffer.








The candy gummy worm things I found today at Walmart marked down to 50 cents a box. There are 8 bottles in each and I think will be useful for small potion bottles. They are in different colors of candy ooze and have 2 frog, lizard, worm and something else in each set. I just need to make labels. I bought four boxes.








Next are a couple of boxes that I found.








This I also picked up before Christmas. I thought it would be cool for the fortune teller tables, but I may save it for something else. It is just very cool. I could even add photos or print to each side of it.








Last but not least are these two costumes that I am going to try to make into full length dresses for props. I think that I can add material as skirts. I was trying to find a way to have corsets without them costing a lot and one was $5 and the other $6.50 so I don't have much to lose. I can always add them to my hanging witchy attire that I always display.













They are both junior sizes so should work fine.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sorry for the sideways pics. They were upright when I looked at them. Not sure what I am doing wrong. We bought two new laptops Christmas and now have Windows 8.1 and it is so different. I spend more time trying to back up on here or continue typing without losing things. Wow, this is a challenge to my computer ability. I think I am supposed to edit in a different way. Anyway, just look sideways. lol

Here is the cool base that I think will be great on a small crystal ball.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone. Love the clock


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Found these at a flea market, $3.00 bucks for the photos and $1.00 for the werewolf mask.
The photos are to expand my creepy portrait wall and I didn't gagave a need for the werewolf mask but it looked cool and it was only a dollar


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the mask


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the pics and the mask. Wow, a buck????


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Love the pics and the mask. Wow, a buck????


Thanks ladies, yeah this guy had a bunch of random smalls on the floor on a blanket with a makeshift sign that read $1.00 for anything so I scooped it up and gave him a dollar without even haggling, lol!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a great price . I need to find a killer deal on a gypsy mask like that lol 


xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thanks ladies, yeah this guy had a bunch of random smalls on the floor on a blanket with a makeshift sign that read $1.00 for anything so I scooped it up and gave him a dollar without even haggling, lol!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I am sorry for the sideways pics. They were upright when I looked at them. Not sure what I am doing wrong. We bought two new laptops Christmas and now have Windows 8.1 and it is so different. I spend more time trying to back up on here or continue typing without losing things. Wow, this is a challenge to my computer ability. I think I am supposed to edit in a different way. Anyway, just look sideways. lol
> 
> Here is the cool base that I think will be great on a small crystal ball.


 Printer, that's a really pretty stand.



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Found these at a flea market, $3.00 bucks for the photos and $1.00 for the werewolf mask.
> The photos are to expand my creepy portrait wall and I didn't gagave a need for the werewolf mask but it looked cool and it was only a dollar


 Great mask, and for a $1 what a deal.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Saki and ITG


----------



## Michael Smith (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's the exact mask I had in the fairy tale forest for my Halloween party last year, and it cost me $20 at Kmart. So well done there getting it for a buck.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I found this skull light which I think is pretty cool for $2.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice find, stringy_ jack


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great light stringy jack


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Saki and printersdevil.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are a few things that I bought this week. I also posted some costume things and pieces to add to them that I found in thrift stores in theParty Ideas Hocus Pocus thread.







First up is a 2 piece top that I thought would be a great witchy thing. 








I love this base in silvertone for a crystal ball. It sits low to the table, but is classy looking. I need a bunch for a display for the Conjuer's Consortium. It also takes one of the huge globes that I already had.








This is a very cool looking set of bottles and a metal stand. They look like small old time milk bottles. There is no cork and they don't have threads for lids. 








Another gold stand for a crystal ball.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great finds love the bottles


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice find SJ, you are stocking up nicely PD, nice finds...
Found this cool resin owl at the flea market I go to every Saturday, he was $2.00, I just put roll of paper towel for comparison


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the owl and he is pretty big.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up this corn for my gathering of witches


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

And this creepy doll of course I think all dolls are creepy. This one's eyes even shut


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

And a few other dolls


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice find SJ, you are stocking up nicely PD, nice finds...
> Found this cool resin owl at the flea market I go to every Saturday, he was $2.00, I just put roll of paper towel for comparison
> View attachment 234030


Love the owl I got a white owl last year and painted glow in the dark paint on it so night it glows


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I found this skull light which I think is pretty cool for $2.


 Cool light.



printersdevil said:


> Here are a few things that I bought this week. I also posted some costume things and pieces to add to them that I found in thrift stores in theParty Ideas Hocus Pocus thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Printer, nice finds. I have/had that same gold base. I think that's the one I sent my previous victim with the fortune teller case.



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice find SJ, you are stocking up nicely PD, nice finds...
> Found this cool resin owl at the flea market I go to every Saturday, he was $2.00, I just put roll of paper towel for comparison


 Nice owl, what are you going to do with him?



Saki.Girl said:


> And a few other dolls


Nice collection Saki.girl


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great finds everyone!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

found this little guy at goodwill. he's motion activated and LOUD!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks I'm the Goddess 

I will probably place the owl somewhere in my cemetery


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If he is loud and that size he will probably scare the crud out of some TOTers. Cool


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Here are a few things that I picked up from my work.
a prom shaw









I have a Merry Christmas, now I have Happy Halloween.




































white roses.









witches


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool stuff Nowhining


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the black bowl thing nowwhing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> found this little guy at goodwill. he's motion activated and LOUD!
> 
> View attachment 234481


cool owl and sweet it makes noise


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome bowl thing and I love the witches!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NoWhining, LOVE the Dracula Garlic holder!!! LOL Too Funny!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I always have my eyes peeled for these, too! I have a little T&L machine, but it's not like this. It has a clear light on the top of it, and it's motion activated. It's a stand-alone, you can't plug anything into it to use it as a controller. I didn't realize that you could with this version...but it looks like it from the video?



bobzilla said:


> I found one of these at the flea market the other day for two bucks.
> I don't think they make theses anymore?
> Pretty cool little gizmo
> I've only seen two of them in my several years of going to the flea market.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wish us luck...this weekend we are heading to a big indoor garage sale. Just looking for any halloween or things we can turn into something for our party. I actually really excited.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got this today make over to witch boot for sure


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 234559
> 
> 
> Got this today make over to witch boot for sure


Awesome!! Love that!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool boot. There was a store downtown that had two ceramic boots--one was on a platform and the other not. I kept meaning to go back and buy them and now she has gone out of business! I am so sad about that. When will I ever just buy things wen I find them and not wait....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wish i would have felt better i might have found more i saw this picked it up and said time to go home lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> wish i would have felt better i might have found more i saw this picked it up and said time to go home lol


Well, at least you found an awesome item during your tiny bout of energy! I would totally paint it witchy/natural and maybe plant something in it...or fill it with some cool, fun floral picks/stems and such to match how I painted it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

[@QUOTE=WitchyKitty;1728729]Well, at least you found an awesome item during your tiny bout of energy! I would totally paint it witchy/natural and maybe plant something in it...or fill it with some cool, fun floral picks/stems and such to match how I painted it.[/QUOTE]

h ya it Will be getting a make over for sure


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Meet my new man, only his legs don't work.









my new drinking glasses









and I got them from Goodwill.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those glasses, no whining. Frankie is cute, too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> Meet my new man, only his legs don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SCORE!! Love, love, love the glasses & I'd have taken frank too. You could just give him some pool noodle legs & let him stand 

If you didn't know, the glasses are vintage 1950's part of a 6 pc set that also had stirrers too! Awesome find!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got this witch and witch boot today


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Meet my new man, only his legs don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowhining, is he supposed to pop up to be more life size? If so, is that what you mean by his legs don't work....that you can't push down on the shoulders just enough to unlock them so he stands up fully? If so, I believe there is a way to manually trigger the release of the locks.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Here's some more good will finds. 

I don't normally get Barbie dolls, but this one looked vintage and she has 1958 stamped on her, so I threw her in.







Don't know what I will do with the devil mask but couldn't pass it up.























don't know what i'll do with this doll either but she looked very storybookish


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

This is going to make a nice reversible Halloween display. Good find from the thrift store.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you were right! I did the push down on him and he sprang up! This is show how tall it is!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

More Goodwill finding!










Not a goodwill finding. Hubby help me get it from Hot Topic!


















Can anyone tell me how many season this goes?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

when you squeeze it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> you were right! I did the push down on him and he sprang up! This is show how tall it is!


now that is just cool


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I just need to clean him up really good and maybe change the top clothing. Silver Lady and I were thinking to ask her sister to check the wiring and everything as well. Its works, but just not fully I think.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad to see that his functionality to stand up seems to work well. Enjoy


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I think that I came in and thanked everyone for the comments on the blow mold but I can't remember.  If not, thank you! I hope that we saved him from the landfill!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Nowhining you shore scored on the goodwill shopping trip. Nice to see so many halloween things this time of year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I scored some great finds today pics later


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 234655
> 
> Got this witch and witch boot today


LOVE that witch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok picked up some things today 
this basket will go with my oz witch 









picked up this cool wood bowl for my snow white witch and her apples she will have 
some cool candles all the red ones are tied together 
also got some great burgandy ones for a aulter
a very cool hanging white glass thing that a little bit of dry ice in will look wicked cool



















and this wicked tumbstone


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I found this birdcage which will hold my Pinocchio. I want to paint it brown (like the one in the movie) or gray ( to look like metal) so that he shows up better.









And found this Disney authorized large version of Sneezy the dwarf for $5. I am plan to insert some wire into his legs so he will stand up and some in his arms so I can position his hands over his eyes like he is crying. The scene will be a dead Snow White on my dinning table and he will be crying because she is actually gone and the evil Queen won this time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the bird cage cool


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found a nice set of bookends today for $10.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the book ends


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Found another Mother Goose 

and a bunch of pool noodles


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got some apples this very heavy door knocker and this halloween nick nac


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Close up have not taken tape off even has the screws I love that it is metal


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Totally love that lion head door knocker, Saki. Great find!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I like the bookend.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got this spider and owl today


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I love Goodwill. I really do. Where else is one likely to stumble across a never-opened PegSculpture Nefertiti for $2? The clay alone, while nothing special, would have cost me more than that. (It's a sulfur-free terra cotta colored Plastinalina, in case anyone's wondering). I bought it with vague notions of giving it to a friend who home-schools her very precocious children, but if I did that, I'd have to give up this gem of a creepy plastic head. It's staying 

FYI, this kit is available very cheaply through Amazon proper and many of its resellers. As a sculpture model it's weak (and much smaller than the touted 1:1 scale) but as a neat thing to have hanging around in a MadLab or wunderkammer, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool find bluefrog


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohhh nice. I always see them in the lab as I walk to my class. Always seem to be temped to walk in the lab and steal everything!!! LOL!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

This is from two days of hitting the thrift stores. Hubby asked what I'm going to do with the dolls after Halloween. Very good question. Damned if I know the answer.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme, I a trying to collect some dolls for you. I keep finding naked ones! lol

Love the dolls. That is quite a find for several days!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Scareme, I a trying to collect some dolls for you. I keep finding naked ones! lol
> 
> Love the dolls. That is quite a find for several days!


You are a sweetheart for thinking of me. Naked is fine. A lot of the dresses have rotted off anyway. I'll keep my eyes open for witch items for you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great score on dolls i can not wait to see pics of your haunt.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thrilled to pick up this broken French renaissance style statute and some other smaller pieces. Can't wait to turn those arms and legs into bloody stumps.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up for the salem witch I am doing


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just got these in today from Diabolik. I saw the free offer for price of shipping on here. What a generous offer from a HF member. The cat is not mine. Someone else had already snagged it. I am too lazy to take my own picture right now. I am too busy working on Secret Reaper stuff.









I am so excite about the light holders. Lighting is always my downfall. I am working on that for this year and 7 of these will get me going. Now to order some colored spotlights.

The two foam skulls are HUGE. Love them!!!! Remember that fantastic cat went to someone else.








Thank you so much Diabolik!!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

dawnski said:


> I was thrilled to pick up this broken French renaissance style statute and some other smaller pieces. Can't wait to turn those arms and legs into bloody stumps.


Are you familiar with artist Jessica Harrison? You sound like a kindred spirit.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

dawnski-love the statues and I love what you plan to do with them. 

Saki-You are so good at snagging the greatest things at thrift stores. How often do you go out shopping. I'm lucky if I can get out every two weeks. But I do have to admit I hit e-bay more often than that.

printersdevil-Diabolik was a sweetheart to give all that away, and you were lucky to score the lights and skulls.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> dawnski-love the statues and I love what you plan to do with them.
> 
> Saki-You are so good at snagging the greatest things at thrift stores. How often do you go out shopping. I'm lucky if I can get out every two weeks. But I do have to admit I hit e-bay more often than that.
> 
> printersdevil-Diabolik was a sweetheart to give all that away, and you were lucky to score the lights and skulls.


i actual have not been going to offten since i moved maybe one time every two weeks some time once a week


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that was the best $13 or so I ever spent.

I have been thrifting way too much. I have not subbed since December so, I just hop in an out of the frequently. LOL I am beginning to worry that I am a Halloween hoarder.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i got this great idea from screams i want to put some history with my salem witch so i wanted to find a frame for this idea and i walked in and found the perfect one and was only 1.88
there will be a after for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Half off day wish me luck


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok what a great find i got today i paid 3.00 for this quilt omg i love it 


















the back side 









i got this shawl for one of my witches 









and then well the red glass cause i love red glass , the little oven will get make over, the twig arrangement is going to become a witch broom and the cross was just to cool to pass up and the tye dye 









also picked up a black comforter for my bed it is in washer take pics later all this for 17.00


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

On the subject of frequency of thrift shopping, I'd have to say I'm an addict.

I'm always looking for things to repurpose, because I don't often find pre-made items at our stores that I like.

I love to find other treasures too, though. A couple of days ago, I waited10 minutes in line for a fairly worthless Avon trinket... but I love it! Internet searches call it a dove, even though they note that it originally came with Bird of Paradise cologne (so gee, wouldn't it be a bird of paradise, because it isn't a dove!). To me, it looks like a Distelfink. I love them!

We're finally getting a "by the pound" Goodwill. I can't wait!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Picked up these items at our Mennonite Thrift store today, can't wait to distress them!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the lanterns


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Love the bunny TRex. Here's some blow molds I found during the late summer and fall, none cost me over $4.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Those are great finds SJ! Love the spooky tree!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Love the bunny TRex. Here's some blow molds I found during the late summer and fall, none cost me over $4.
> 
> View attachment 235828


OMG you have the best luck finding these love the green house these are one thing i have never found but keep hoping to


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG you have the best luck finding these love the green house these are one thing i have never found but keep hoping to


Thanks Trex and Saki Girl. I get most of my finds at a local outdoor flea market but, it's closed for the winter and I can't wait for it to open for the 2015 season. The green house is rare in that color and I was luck to find that one. The two Jack-O-Lanterns are not that rare but these two are in such good shape almost perfect paint.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We don't have any flee markets here I wish we did


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great blowmolds, StringyJack. 

Saki, I was on the road yesterday when I saw your quilt and didn't try to respond on the phone. I hate typing too much on it. I love your quilt. I can't believe all the great finds you get. All of that plus the comforter for that amount is fantastic.

I also love, love the lanterns!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Great blowmolds, StringyJack.
> 
> 
> Saki, I was on the road yesterday when I saw your quilt and didn't try to respond on the phone. I hate typing too much on it. I love your quilt. I can't believe all the great finds you get. All of that plus the comforter for that amount is fantastic.
> ...


I was so excited when found it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So I saw this bag off goodies and it had a roll of copper in it. I could not help but snag this I got all this for 3.81 time to learn how to emboss cards


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

$3.81? Wow, fantastic deal! I'm sure you'll find a way to get way more good out of them than what they cost!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> $3.81? Wow, fantastic deal! I'm sure you'll find a way to get way more good out of them than what they cost!


ya i was like wow when i looked at the pens each one was 3.00 and the stamps one was 7.00 alone ya with everything here there was easily over 75.00 worth score for sure


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Embossing cards is very easy if you have some embossing powder.  I have several different colors. You'll also need a heat source. 

Great score girl!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

WOW Saki what a haul.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Embossing cards is very easy if you have some embossing powder.  I have several different colors. You'll also need a heat source.
> 
> Great score girl!!


cool it came with like 8 different embossing powders whoot 4 different ink pads and all the other stuff


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

i actually used a light bulb to heat my embossing powder. 
What you do is stamp the ink, sprinkle on the embossing powder, pour off excess, then heat from bottom of printed card or paper. Be careful not to get too close to burn. needs to be bulb that puts off heat.  I never had a heat gun, but that should work too. just a little trickier.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

I found this medical skeleton at a flea market yesterday for $100.00


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

More of a nerd find i found some Orc for my D&D obsession


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice finds everyone! Saki, you find the best things!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Did this past Valentine's Day get you down? Are you looking for that special someone, but you're just not receiving the attention you deserve? Have you and your Labrador worn ruts in the ground at all the local singles hotspots in your search for love? Have I got a revolutionary technique for you! 

On your next trip to Goodwill, put dead fish in your cart. That's right, dead fish. Every male and about half of the females you try to pass will stop you in awe and wonder, asking questions like "Is that a REAL dead fish?" Proudly announce yes, they're exactly what they think they are.

Satisfaction guaranteed! These fish no longer available ($15 pike, $7 walleye) so you'll have to find your own.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

*mannequins*








I just bought two of the mannequins off a garage sale site. They won't come with the pregnant bellies. I'm so excited. Anyone have any advice on how to attach a head to this? I have a couple of those hairstyle mannequin head things that people use for school


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also love to know how to do this. The necks on mine are sort of slanted and one of them has a metal plate on the top of neck. When I position my cosmetology head on top of mine it makes the neck really long. But, I am sure someone can answer this. Maybe it should be in a separate posting?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool stuff! I saw a dehydrated piranha at an antiques mall the other day. My husband was with me, though, and I'd hate to make him feel insecure. (I'd also hate to have the smell of dried fish in my luggage. It wasn't taxidermy; it was just dehydrated.) 



creepingdth said:


> I just bought two of the mannequins off a garage sale site. They won't come with the pregnant bellies. I'm so excited. Anyone have any advice on how to attach a head to this? I have a couple of those hairstyle mannequin head things that people use for school


Briefly -- What I've done is put a sturdy oak dowel up into the head (sticking out 8" or so) with a little Great Stuff to cement it in. Then I drill out a (dowel-sized) hole down into the neck of the mannequin. If the mannequin is thick and sturdy, that's enough. If it's thin or might take some stress, I insert a length of PVC pipe that will fit over the dowel (whatever diameter you have) and again, squirt in some Great Stuff first to give it support. I don't put the pieces together until after the foam dries. That gives you the option of swapping out heads whenever you want, and of turning the heads.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

LOVE the dead fish!

Stopped at a Goodwill yesterday and scored Shiatsu number six. $4.99!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

boo who?, don't tell the clerks at Goodwill what you want the shiatsus for---I made that mistake and they went up in price on them!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Ha! I never would do that!

Recently, my local GW changed managers who replaced just about everyone from the previous group of employees. It was interesting to see how the new management priced things. For about two weeks, flat-screen computer monitors were $5.99 while a used and stained drip coffee-maker (originally about $9.99 at Walmart) might be priced at $14.99. My best deal under the new regime was a brand new-in-the-box heated chrome towel rack (originally $110.00) for $5.99.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Cool stuff! I saw a dehydrated piranha at an antiques mall the other day. My husband was with me, though, and I'd hate to make him feel insecure. (I'd also hate to have the smell of dried fish in my luggage. It wasn't taxidermy; it was just dehydrated.)


Probably a wise choice. "Skin mount" taxidermy fishes can really smell, especially in an enclosed space. (I'm pretty sure fish are never tanned, unless they're going to be turned into leather (no scales) for garments). Between the odor, fragility, and the fact that all taxidermy fish are completely painted over due to postmortem color loss, most modern fish taxidermy is in the form of fiberglass forms painted to look like a client's trophy fish rather than an actual mounted fish skin. 

None of the forgoing, BTW, would have prevented my from buying the 1950's skin mount hammerhead shark that showed up at an antique store. Alas, my wallet was just not big enough to bring him home, but he was oh so cool with his sharp skin.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I found this melted plastic bead decoration and a few plates. Got three of the Franky plates and one of the other one. Looks like there were four designs and I'll have to keep an eye out for the rest.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Great find, Stringy. Love the plates!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the plates, stringy_jack. I remember those plastic things from when I was a kid.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> I like the plates, stringy_jack. I remember those plastic things from when I was a kid.


Thanks that's why I like them so much, brings back memories.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I made a fast run to a thrift store and 2 Goodwills yesterday right before we go socked in with ice. I was hoping to find something to work on for the next few days. 

I am planning on making a couple of wizard props for my Conjurer's Consortium and need costumes for them. I knew that one of the GW usually has a lot of old graduation robes. I hit the jackpot and found some for $3. I got a black and a dark blue one. While going through them looking for the longest ones, I found what I thought was a man's bath robe and then realized that it was a wool like cape with a hood. It is one of those that has slits where the arms go instead of being all one piece. Very cool and it was also only $3. Love it. I wish it was in a green and I would use it for Winifred Sanderson and add gold to it.

I also found two black berets at the other GW for $2 each!!! I will use the black graduation robe and add stars and moons or some ornate looking trim to it and use one of the berets.

I really hope to find a purple or silver gown. I recently bought a wizard mask with attached beard and hat on ebay. It is purple and has stars and moons in gold. I need a robe to go with it. There is a small town about 30 minutes from me with purple as the high school color and I hope to find a gown there in the spring after graduation.

I almost forgot about the green cotton material that I found. It is a pretty green with gold star looking things on it. They really aren't stars, but that is what it reminded me of. It was in a plastic wrap and looked like a bolt of material. It says there is 5 yards and had no price. The clerk charged me $2 for all of it!!! I am going to have it made into a cape--maybe one with a hood like the blue one I found with the long slits down both sides of the front. I will have to get some material to line it with, but will be a cheap cape~


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

BlueFrog said:


> Probably a wise choice. "Skin mount" taxidermy fishes can really smell, especially in an enclosed space. (I'm pretty sure fish are never tanned, unless they're going to be turned into leather (no scales) for garments). Between the odor, fragility, and the fact that all taxidermy fish are completely painted over due to postmortem color loss, most modern fish taxidermy is in the form of fiberglass forms painted to look like a client's trophy fish rather than an actual mounted fish skin.


You're assuming the best, and you may be right-- but-- this thing was uniformly dull tan (like a dried smoked fish), wrinkly, had sunken eyeballs, and was around 1/2" wide. It sure looked to me like they just plopped it out in the desert sun. It wasn't mounted on a board or anything. If anyone had tried to apply taxidermic magic to make it more lifelike, they failed miserably!

Despite the definite cool factor of placoid scales , I guess I'd go for fiberglass  Not so smelly...or so sad.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Placoid - now there's a fine word one doesn't hear often enough!  The fiberglass replicas are death casts from real fish and have astounding detail. 

I have zero doubt the pirhana you saw was an old, dried skin mount. They were super popular at one time and there are a gajillion of them out there. They often have an odor, especially if not covered in nasty shellac (as many were), and if it gets wet - watch out! Bathing a gremlin would wreak less havoc.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Heheee! Not that it was a close call, but you make me extra glad I passed...though come to think of it, it probably would have looked appropriate in the swamp hag's shack. 
But I'll have another chance. I live in the Land of Lakes and of Scandinavian food. 
It might not be a piranha, but close enough!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I made a fast run to a thrift store and 2 Goodwills yesterday right before we go socked in with ice. I was hoping to find something to work on for the next few days.
> 
> I am planning on making a couple of wizard props for my Conjurer's Consortium and need costumes for them. I knew that one of the GW usually has a lot of old graduation robes. I hit the jackpot and found some for $3. I got a black and a dark blue one. While going through them looking for the longest ones, I found what I thought was a man's bath robe and then realized that it was a wool like cape with a hood. It is one of those that has slits where the arms go instead of being all one piece. Very cool and it was also only $3. Love it. I wish it was in a green and I would use it for Winifred Sanderson and add gold to it.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the finds. Good score on the material. You can't beat that price. I wish I could find material at those kinds of prices around here. Well now you get both the purple and the green cape you were wanting. Woohoo!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok omg i am so happy with my ebay score i got it came today 
i got 5 of these flaming caldrons, one skull light this cool lantern and also got this cool guy i guess he is a guy or girl maybe that i am going to make into a warlock / witch and like 30 of these freddy mask lol this all came a a lot


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice score, saki! How did you find the lot of things on ebay?

I love those flaming cauldrons! The mask will make a good witch for you.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of Jason masks! TOT giveaway?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Wow, that's a lot of Jason masks! TOT giveaway?


thats funny i just sent you a pm and then read this lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great score, Saki! LOVE those flaming cauldrons/braziers/fire bowl things!!! Great deal on those if you paid only a little for the lot!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great score, Saki! LOVE those flaming cauldrons/braziers/fire bowl things!!! Great deal on those if you paid only a little for the lot!


i paid 10.00 for everything and 10.00 shipping so score for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got this bag of spiders bats and rats today for .88


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 237604
> 
> Got this bag of spiders bats and rats today for .88


Yep, we're officially jealous, Saki. You got the perfect bag of stuff for spell books. Those flat bats and spiders are awesome for spellbooks.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Found this cat cookie jar? at Goodwill. The cashier rang up the top and bottom separately and claimed that is their policy so I was basically charged twice...WTH!!!! It happened to be a half off item so I didn't argue.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237608&d=1426043804


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool cookie jar, but I would be asking a manager about that policy.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 237604
> 
> Got this bag of spiders bats and rats today for .88


I love that style of bat....so many possibilities for gluing onto spellbooks and such!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Deadna said:


> Found this cat cookie jar? at Goodwill. The cashier rang up the top and bottom separately and claimed that is their policy so I was basically charged twice...WTH!!!! It happened to be a half off item so I didn't argue.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237608&d=1426043804


The cookie jar is awsome


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The cookie jar is terrific!! Love it! 
I totally would have talked to a manager about why one item had to be rung up twice. It's not like someone would buy half of a cookie jar...every thing that had a lid that I had ever bought at any Goodwill, and I have been to tons of them, has the lid taped down to the bottom and is sold as a set, as it should be, so it can't be a Goodwill policy...
At least you got it half price.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok my finds for the day 
2 suit cases for my gypsy they will get make overs 
some neon candles again for my gypsy
a cool red hanging lantern and scarf for again gypsy 
and this head lol 










i also got these


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

saki that red hanging thing is actually a lampshade. It hung down from a hook. (My daughter had a lamp like that) 

Cool finds!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> saki that red hanging thing is actually a lampshade. It hung down from a hook. (My daughter had a lamp like that)
> 
> Cool finds!!


ya i am going to put a tea light in it and hang it with all my other lanterns


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok omg i am so happy with my ebay score i got it came today
> i got 5 of these flaming caldrons, one skull light this cool lantern and also got this cool guy i guess he is a guy or girl maybe that i am going to make into a warlock / witch and like 30 of these freddy mask lol this all came a a lot


Sell me one of those Jason masks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Sell me one of those Jason masks.


dang I all ready sent them all off for a pay it forward. i am sorry i would have sent you some i think the 2 i forgot to grab are broken but i will check when i get home if not i will send them your way


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> dang I all ready sent them all off for a pay it forward. i am sorry i would have sent you some i think the 2 i forgot to grab are broken but i will check when i get home if not i will send them your way


That's alright, Saki. I know you are always sending out excellent PIFs. The nephew is always talking about becoming Jason for Halloween, but he never has. I figured I would oblige him and get a mask this year, so he could do it and quit procrastinating.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds exactly like our store! We needed some fitted sheets, and I could only find sets, so I bought them, and found that the lady charged me for both pieces when I really only wanted one, and picked the half off ones specifically.  AND said I couldn't separate them because the color tags ran through both pieces. Tell me how that makes sense? 

Same thing with a pant suit that I bought. 



Deadna said:


> Found this cat cookie jar? at Goodwill. The cashier rang up the top and bottom separately and claimed that is their policy so I was basically charged twice...WTH!!!! It happened to be a half off item so I didn't argue.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237608&d=1426043804


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I would speak to a manager & if that didn't rectify the situation, I'd no longer be supporting them by shopping there.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Bethany said:


> I would speak to a manager & if that didn't rectify the situation, I'd no longer be supporting them by shopping there.


I didn't want to raise a stink over what amounted to $1.35 because I DID get a good deal anyway....it's just the thought of feeling cheated that gets to you 
I don't know if all the stores are doing this but lately they started this thing of asking you to round up your total to the nearest dollar and donate it to them. 
I always gave but won't anymore and still get to shop there and feel vindicated


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Deadna said:


> I don't know if all the stores are doing this but lately they started this thing of asking you to round up your total to the nearest dollar and donate it to them.


There are quite a few places that do that, and it sort of bothers me, too. You're put in a position where you look like a total cheap @$$ if you want your 62 cents back. I'm comfortably middle class, and fortunately for me, the change really isn't an issue. But I bet it is for some of the GW or SA shoppers-- especially people who shop there often out of necessity! They shouldn't have to feel shamed if they want the change they legitimately have coming.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I tell them no. Figure we are helping by shopping there. 
Has anyone elses Good Will gotten crazy on pricing? We were wondering who priced their stuff. LOL things that would sell for more were marked super cheap and then things that were not worth more than a couple dollars were marked like they were precious heirlooms! One of my friends with me said they had a plastic shoe box like at the DT marked for $1.99. Think the person(s) marking should have a clue.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I see that all the time at our Goodwills. Makes me highly irate when they have something from DT and its marked for more than a dollar. And yes they mark stuff at ridiculous prices. I just shake my head and set back on the shelf ....

My daughter picked these up for me at Kohl's. I think I will use them for prizes


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree...Goodwill has gotten quite expensive lately for used items. It's a shame. I have even been to some that half of the store is brand new merchandise and they sell it at regular store prices on neatly hung/shelved aisle displays just like a department store. 

Finding DT items there for the same price or more than actual DT prices just blows my mind...especially when my DT and Goodwill are right next door to each other, literally attached to each other, lol, you'd think they'd know it came from there. Sigh... 

I love those towels from Kohls! I have the bottom ones, with the owls and cat on pumpkins...but I would love to have the ones with owls all over them and the trio of owls one!! So cute!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OHHhhhhhhhh I'm going to Kohl's tomorrow.  They sent me a $10 gift card for my birthday, plus I have a 30% off coupon & a $5 coupon. Could possibly walk out without putting out any money.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great finds


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I hit the Goodwill in the next town over, since we were down there for the St. Patrick's Day Parade anyway (& had a great time!), & found a few Halloween goodies. They were reasonably priced, but I noticed looking around other sections that yes, their pricing people need to rethink their strategy. I usually find better deals at the Habitat for Humanity thrift store next door, but it was already closed for the day....

I was going to post pics of the Halloween finds, but if they become someone's Pay-It-Forward or future Reaper gifts, wouldn't it ruin the surprise? I mean, there are some really good thread-stalkers out there....I'm curious what y'all's opinions are on this - just say "Yay! Got a deal!", or get descriptive?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So we bought a house a few months ago these were left in rafters . The Panals are going to make a great witch hut for one of my witches


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, I did go to Kohl's but bought a KitchenAid 6 qt. professional mixer. 

Will have to post pictures of my gifts - friends know I'm a halloween lover.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I've seen the same at our GW, too; DT items for $2. Heck, even when they're $1 it's a bit insulting. I admit that I paid $2 for a solar "dancer" that was a Jack o'lantern man, though. Our DT didn't carry them that year, they were online only. It was sealed, and worked fine...and I have this Jack o'lantern addiction, you know...haha I was reluctant, but I figured it went to a good cause. 

Our GW is next door to a DG. They carry DG items sometimes too, but it's a little tougher to judge how much DG had previously sold the item for. 

I pass up a lot of things because of prices, but I've saved a whole lot of money there, too. Not Halloween related, but my more severely autistic son LOVES VHS tapes, and our VCR broke a long time ago. I happened to find a brand new one for $6.99 at our Goodwill. Looks like it came off of a display shelf, still had all of its stickers, the booklet, all of the cables...it was spotless. 

Then I was looking for an old toy that my oldest son used to have, that I knew that my youngest son would like--a Krypto the Superdog rocket (Superman's dog, it's an old cartoon from early to mid 2000's). eBay listings were $20 just for the rocket by itself, and I found one in perfect condition at GW for $3.99. 

I grumble a lot about the things that I have to pass up, though. 



WitchyKitty said:


> I agree...Goodwill has gotten quite expensive lately for used items. It's a shame. I have even been to some that half of the store is brand new merchandise and they sell it at regular store prices on neatly hung/shelved aisle displays just like a department store.
> 
> Finding DT items there for the same price or more than actual DT prices just blows my mind...especially when my DT and Goodwill are right next door to each other, literally attached to each other, lol, you'd think they'd know it came from there. Sigh...
> 
> I love those towels from Kohls! I have the bottom ones, with the owls and cat on pumpkins...but I would love to have the ones with owls all over them and the trio of owls one!! So cute!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I found a few cool items at a local thrift store today. A "Melted" clock (works), two retro looking tin serving patters, A glow in-the- dark TOT bag (black cat and moon) from 1998, and Halloween banner from 1978. Total was $7.25


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Those are some fantastic finds, Stringy Jack. I especially love the vintage banner from 1978 - reminds me of one that wouldn't have been used in my elementary school back in that day.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the banner, too.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

frogkid11 said:


> Those are some fantastic finds, Stringy Jack. I especially love the vintage banner from 1978 - reminds me of one that wouldn't have been used in my elementary school back in that day.


I like that one also frogkid and it's in really good shape.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I stopped by one of the GWs in an adjoining town this afternoon and found a couple of things. I bought a nice wooden sign that I will repaint with something for my Conjurers Consortium, a small gold base for a crystal ball, another Shiatsu massager that has a remote control for $3.50, amd a couple of small scrapbooks that I can use for spell books.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Some great look stuff. Keep posting more pictures.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a doctor's appointment in the Dallas area and ended up going by myself today. So, I took advantage of the day and stopped at 3 Goodwills, a huge Salvation Army Thrift Store, a new church thrift store that hasn't been open long, and four other thrift stores that I found. I also hit 3 Dollar Trees. Pretty productive day.

I got two pretty large pieces of faux velvet to use in kits, 2 brand new scrapbooks in the old style with the sort of parchment paper pages. a new Halloween sign that I will used in a future reaper since it is not my style, a crystal ball base (candleholder), numerous potion bottles, another globe for a crystal ball, a brand new Harry Potter journal, several small book type journals with the cool parchment looking and feeling paper, a great necklace for one of my fortune tellers,a nice blue graduation robe for a wizard (have the mask and hat already), and probably some more that I can't remember. NIce day!

I found a black graduation robe that had the masters or doctorate hood or neck drape and am kicking myself for not buying it. It would probably have made a good wizard.

I also found the perfect item for my Secret Reaper this round. It was at my last stop and I walked into this nice Goodwill and it was sitting there almost in front of the door!!! I was headed another direction, but couldn't resist this. I am trying to figure out if I can incorparate part of what I was planning and make it legitimately a part of the one gift. I can't violate my own rule. LOL. Truthfully, I am under the $ amount though so thinking about what to do. This thing I found is awesome and looked brand new and I know it was much, much more expensive in a store from the quality of it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my finds of the day 










huge bowl and base for crystal oz ball 









and candle holders


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice finds.Love the banner.

I need to work on finding something with a castle.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice finds!! I especially love the candle holders!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

So just coming home from the doctors and saw this sitting in front of a house on the street. It is 12" tall and 9" across. Thinking about a new tombstone with this on top. Any other ideas ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is fantastic looking be great on a column too maybe a wicked punch bowl if it's all lined in glass looks like it might be


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep all lined in glass and the outside is metal. It can not be taken apart because the glass and metal outside are formed together.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice find, Deadview!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks 'printersdevil'. Been looking at it, and I'm wondering if I could put a light source inside that could defuse the light in different directions.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is cool it's glass that for sure is one wicked find love it


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I found this guy at a yard sale. Nothing fancy, but his cloak drops eight feet so he's perfect for hanging over a window.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh he is very cool


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice little find hang him so the little ones run .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got this at a thrift store, $1.50!!! Love it! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh that says gypsy all over it bethene love it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome, bethene! Also love the big ghoul!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

A dollar fifty ? Man SCORE !


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

found this really cool witch hat. lots of black feathers and roses


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love your witch hat great find offmeds


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great finds. Love the glass jar and witch hat.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Today was a good day to go to the flea market. Had been to this one in months and got a brand new Plasma ball 8" for $6 and an avon Genie Bottle for $3 and 2 plastic cherubs for my tombstones for $1 total.  Also picked up 4 more pints of paint


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found a cute ceramic bowl and this little marionette that I'm not sure about. I'm not sure if the marionette is a witch or fall figurine and what time period it's from. It's wood except the hands which are plastic and it looks hand painted, anyone seen something like this before?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Stringy Jack, 

I like the bowl. The marionette is interesting. We got some as kids that were similarly made down in Mexico back in the 1960s. They were dressed in Mexican outfits, though, like a bull fighter and a dancer. Their faces were made of the same material, feet are flat and wooden, but I don't think the hands were plastic. They were like the faces as I recall. I will try to find them and get a photo this weekend.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Paint It Black.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> Got this at a thrift store, $1.50!!! Love it! !


 That was really a good price. I saw those yesterday at Cost Plus World Market for $9.9 each. they had some other lanters that would be great for a gypsy theme, but I thought they were pricy for a prop. Here's a link. http://www.worldmarket.com/category/code/108393.do


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

found this to use for my Little Miss Muffett


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

New pram for the cemetery!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Miss Muffet and I love the pram.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

A friend in SC just got a CVS Headless Horseman at a yard sale this past week-end for $20.00. Pretty quick turnaround for one of them to show up at a yard sale!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Found this beauty on Craigslist! Very rare to find a homemade prop in my area!
























Glad my Dad had a trailer we could use and my Sis and BIL could store it for us while our house is being finished. This is a real casket with a cadaver prop inside. there is a fog machine rigged up, lights on the outside (red) and the lid opens and closes. I can't wait to scare with it this year!
BTW the guys said the mechanism to raise and lower the body prop is broken. It is NOT pneumatic. Anyone have any props that move (electric) that can maybe tell me how theirs is set up so maybe I can get it working again myself? It'll be a little while before I can bring it home to see how all the guts look to see what's not working in that area.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

killerhaunts, that is great. It will really be a thrill for your TOTers.

ChrisW, that is amazing. Can't believe someone got rid of it so soon. He is fabulous as a prop from what I have seen and heard.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Got this chair for $15 at the neighborhood garage sale. It took some convincing of my DH to let me bring this home. They gave me the noose for free  I think I'll use it for a photo op spot this year. Right now, it's in our back potting/workshop area where I store bigger items I can't fit in our loft (boy, do I miss midwest basements!) My husband says he can use it as the man chair while he's grilling this summer =)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WOW LOVE the chair


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

killerhaunts said:


> Found this beauty on Craigslist! Very rare to find a homemade prop in my area!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha, that's awesome. I bet you got some strange looks while driving down the road.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

killerhaunts said:


> Found this beauty on Craigslist! Very rare to find a homemade prop in my area!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this great find


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found this little guy for $3.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You have the best luck finding cool blow molds love it


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Great find. I have never seen a blow mold at a garage ale in my area. I wonder what that says about my city?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hopefully it means that they all value and keep the blowmolds.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> You have the best luck finding cool blow molds love it


You know you're right Saki Girl and I don't know what it is but, there are a lot of blow molds around here. Heck there is a lot of Halloween in general around here. It may be because I go to thrift stores and swap meets that have people who come to sell from all over the west...and Utah is big on Halloween. I'm lucky... I know it...and I love it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> You know you're right Saki Girl and I don't know what it is but, there are a lot of blow molds around here. Heck there is a lot of Halloween in general around here. It may be because I go to thrift stores and swap meets that have people who come to sell from all over the west...and Utah is big on Halloween. I'm lucky... I know it...and I love it.


Ya you are I have never even seen one at a thrift store here


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The blow mold is a cute little guy.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Stringy Jack, I found the marionettes that are like the one you found recently. I have had these since the 60s and they came from Mexicali, Mexico, a town right on the southeastern-most California border.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks PIB they do look a lot like the one I have.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

This cute little bobblehead dude showed up at GW for $2 and I had to have him. Based on the writing on the underside, I believe he's made by an artist called Monnie Wilson whose work can be found on Etsy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool bobblehead, bluefrog.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I heard back from the artist and he reports that this a commercial piece made by a company he designed for about ten years ago. For some reason I'm really tickled by it and think I need to devise some kind of crazy backstory for it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> Thanks! I heard back from the artist and he reports that this a commercial piece made by a company he designed for about ten years ago. For some reason I'm really tickled by it and think I need to devise some kind of crazy backstory for it.


that is so cool the item is great I agree a back store would be wicked cool


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bluefrog, I love that bobblehead piece. Good eye!


----------



## SacramentoGal (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man! I love this chair! Nice!


----------



## SacramentoGal (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of my flea market finds this past weekend. All of these things were 20 bucks! The candle sticks are at least 2.5 feet tall. They'll look great painted up with some flicker candles added to them. The rest of the pieces may become tombstone elements.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

SacramentoGal said:


> Some of my flea market finds this past weekend. All of these things were 20 bucks! The candle sticks are at least 2.5 feet tall. They'll look great painted up with some flicker candles added to them. The rest of the pieces may become tombstone elements.


Ooooo, I love those kinds of finds.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

killerhaunts said:


> Found this beauty on Craigslist! Very rare to find a homemade prop in my area!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you got some strange looks driving down the highway.LOLOL Awesome score.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I was checking out at a thrift store today where the cashier was clearly struggling to categorize my purchases in their system. She asked what the item in a little baggie was. 

I explained it was a dried pufferfish.

To which she responded "So that's... home décor?"

I replied "In my house it is!"


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

BlueFrog said:


> "So that's... home décor?"
> I replied "In my house it is!"


Hahahaha! That is an absolute gem!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I did get some strange looks hauling the casket down the highway, though not as many as I would have thought  Only one car slowed down to film it! (Yay smartphones!) Those guys were awesome!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

BlueFrog said:


> I was checking out at a thrift store today where the cashier was clearly struggling to categorize my purchases in their system. She asked what the item in a little baggie was.
> 
> I explained it was a dried pufferfish.
> 
> ...


Terrific!! This made me LOL!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

bluefrog said:


> i was checking out at a thrift store today where the cashier was clearly struggling to categorize my purchases in their system. She asked what the item in a little baggie was.
> 
> I explained it was a dried pufferfish.
> 
> ...


priceless!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> I was checking out at a thrift store today where the cashier was clearly struggling to categorize my purchases in their system. She asked what the item in a little baggie was.
> 
> I explained it was a dried pufferfish.
> 
> ...


Bahahahahaha thats too funny.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Found a few items at the sales today. Spent under $20 on everything in the picture!








And on the way home we saw an adoption event... and Max joined the family!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Windborn, great finds and welcome addition to the family. What a cutey!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

My finds for the week. 

Old bird cage which I'll be making into a fairy or demon or something else cage. 
















Working Gemmy witch/jack-O-lantern, ceramic witches brew bowl and a small pumpkin candle blow mold


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great finds everyone. Max is a cutey!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Sweet! Curbside toe pincher coffin and it's mine all mine! Doesn't get better than FREE!!!!


----------



## Eblore (Sep 18, 2013)

Found this at local Habitat Thrift store. Love the look. Thought about using it for a coffin or pirate chest. It was just cool to pass up. You should have seen me putting it in the car. Luckily I have a convertible. It took up the entire back seat!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great finds, Windborn...and congrats on adopting your newest family member, Max!!! He is so handsome! (I have a handsome kitty named Max, as well.  )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg everyone is finding such amazing stuff I love it all wow


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very, very awesome finds, everyone! You guys are so lucky to find such great items!


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm completely jelly over the coffin and the treasure chest!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It is just so cool all these great finds love it .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the coffin and the treasure chest, too!!! What wonderful finds.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very excited about my finds today. 
i got 2 cast iron stoves i love them a witch broom and basket full ov wiccan stuff ,lantern and some fabric wings


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

You don't need TWO cast iron stoves do you Saki.Girl? You would give one to meeeeeeee, right?!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Picked up Santa today at an auction for 5 dollars. We already have a nice looking Santa for Christmas so I intend to convert this jolly fellow into something...not so jolly...He works great, dancing, singing, moving arms, mouth and hips.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great finds, everyone!

My curiosity is peaked at what's in the basket, Saki, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

There was candles Calderon knife.salt wine glass bell and more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> You don't need TWO cast iron stoves do you Saki.Girl? You would give one to meeeeeeee, right?!


hehe if you were here of course I would


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, Saki! That's a lot of stuff in there! I need to live near where you live...you always find such cool items for great prices, lol. I hardly ever find anything interesting over here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome, Saki! That's a lot of stuff in there! I need to live near where you live...you always find such cool items for great prices, lol. I hardly ever find anything interesting over here.


Ya I got the basket for 10.00 for everything 
The two castiron stoves I got for 37.00 for the both of them . 
If I would have had the money a amazing organ would have come home with me to dang it for not having the cash for it


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn Saki, you scored! and the best part about it is you have room for it. I'm so jealous. I've seen a couple of organs offered for free. Not to many people know how to play them anymore, and not many people have room for them. I bet if you wait you'll be able to get it for a pretty good price. 

ChrisW, I can't believe the price for the Santa. You did great. I took the beard and hat off my Santa, put on a clown suit and mask and you'd never know he had been Santa. And a little extra weight doesn't look bad on a clown. lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Windborn said:


> Found a few items at the sales today. Spent under $20 on everything in the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max is adorable, welcome to the family Max.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, $5 for the Santa! That is quite a find. Can't wait to see what you do with him.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great scores everyone!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I picked up these two sets of celestial lights---moons and stars today for $2.50 each at Goodwill. Will be used with my fortune tellers.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

those are cool printersdevil! Even I'd like some of those...I'd keep them up all year lol now you just need the glow in the dark bead curtains to go with them  http://www.amazon.com/Stars-Moons-B...-11&keywords=glow+in+the+dark+beaded+curtains might be able to find em cheaper than amazon though


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the lights cool


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

scareme said:


> ChrisW, I can't believe the price for the Santa. You did great. I took the beard and hat off my Santa, put on a clown suit and mask and you'd never know he had been Santa. And a little extra weight doesn't look bad on a clown. lol


Wow, I hadn't thought of a clown, and I hava a great OTH Clown mask that would work. Thanks for the suggestion!

Windborn - Max is a cutey allright. We have a black Maine **** that looks very similar to him.
PrinterDevil - like your lights as well. Like you said, nice addition to a fortune teller booth...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Well... it is like this.... The home office are rising the prices to help funds the many charity they help with. But I am starting to think that they over do that when I used to work there. Then our eco always sucks so we cannot go Goodwill shopping and except to walking out the door with cart load of goodies and only pay $5.00 for it. Hence why the prices goes up. THENNNNN, here comes the sucky part hence to why I lost my job so to speak. They made a mistake with budgeting for the year by "forgetting" to include new hires in the budget plan. So to make up for it. ALLLLLLLLLL part-timer (me included) were on call-on only which meant we were call an hour before sch to see if we were needed to come in or not. Pretty much lost up to 30 hours a week of paycheck. They did not know if this would be temporary thing or permanent. This deal was for all store. ALSO!!! if you see #7 or in some case #9 box the item, that means it came from say Wal-Mart, Kohl, Target, somewhere and we are to price only half-off. These I call rejected because they came through customer services. Not everything works. But most of the stuff do, but customers get to complain about the prices being soo high. Does this answer your questions??




Bethany said:


> I tell them no. Figure we are helping by shopping there.
> Has anyone elses Good Will gotten crazy on pricing? We were wondering who priced their stuff. LOL things that would sell for more were marked super cheap and then things that were not worth more than a couple dollars were marked like they were precious heirlooms! One of my friends with me said they had a plastic shoe box like at the DT marked for $1.99. Think the person(s) marking should have a clue.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

guys! great finding! What a score! I have not been lucky to find anything. Since I lost my job, I actually miss going to Goodwill wondering what goodies shall pass through the door on to the floor. It will do no good to look for a job as well, since I found out that I will be needing a foot surgery since I had alots of problems with it since I started the job last year. The pain wont go away. Meanwhile I shall get my kicks by drooling over the pictures everyone post. KEEP THEM COMING!! I need the kicks and the love man!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Found these items at a thrift store yesterday. Nice beaded, fortune telling style cloth, some interesting bottles and statues.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the cloth the most great finds


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

My two swap meet finds from last weekend. Gemmy pumpkin lamp with sound for $3 silk flame needs replacement but otherwise in good shape. Old school goth lamp made of metal and and not plastic, this thing weighs in around 6 or 7 pounds. After a few hours of cleaning and replacing the light socket the lamp works great. This thing paints my entire garage blood red, a really cool lamp for $5.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> My two swap meet finds from last weekend. Gemmy pumpkin lamp with sound for $3 silk flame needs replacement but otherwise in good shape. Old school goth lamp made of metal and and not plastic, this thing weighs in around 6 or 7 pounds. After a few hours of cleaning and replacing the light socket the lamp works great. This thing paints my entire garage blood red, a really cool lamp for $5.
> 
> View attachment 240381
> 
> ...


omg i love the lamp you got a killer deal i have been looking and only ones i have found are way to much very cool wow


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

awesome lamp! great find


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Stringy_Jack said:


> My two swap meet finds from last weekend. Gemmy pumpkin lamp with sound for $3 silk flame needs replacement but otherwise in good shape. Old school goth lamp made of metal and and not plastic, this thing weighs in around 6 or 7 pounds. After a few hours of cleaning and replacing the light socket the lamp works great. This thing paints my entire garage blood red, a really cool lamp for $5.
> 
> View attachment 240381
> 
> ...


...the hanging lamp is to die for!!! Trade you a one-eyed cat & a pocket full of marbles?


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Saki Girls, Spookydave and punkineater. Yes I'm very happy with the lamp and, thanks for the offer punkineater but, I think I'll hold on to the lamp for now.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Stringy_Jack, that lantern is absolutely to die for. I'd have snapped it up in a heartbeat. Sure wish I were finding things like that around here! I've turned up a few random supplies and such, but nothing terribly exciting for a while.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Stringy_Jack;1745464 This thing paints my entire garage blood red said:


> 240385[/ATTACH]


I think I have that exact same lamp, I plan to use it in my vampire scene. The only difference is that mine is completely colored different, like the glass part is yellow and the metal is antique gold. I may upgrade it by painting the metal black and trying to make the glass darker, it prolly wont be red since the glass is yellow, but a dark orange would be neat. (though I prefer red, yours is awesome!)


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

kittyvibe, you might try putting a red bulb inside to get a red/orange light effect.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

kittyvibe, I looked at mine closely and it doesn't look like it's has been repainted but, who knows. Also my glass panels are removable so I could change them to any color I wanted.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ty bluefrog thats a good idea, my glass pieces are also removable.

Ill have to play with the paints to make sure it looks cool. I almost dont wanna mess with it since its antique, though it could have a crappy resale value anyway so who knows.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

kittyvibe, a few years ago I purchased spray paint cans for making faux stained glass in red and blue when Michael's put them on clearance. Don't remember who the manufacturer was but it was one of the major ones. Might be worth tracking down (eBay?) and testing on a panel to see if you can get more red to the glow. It worked well on lit blow molds so odds are good it would work well on glass too.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

oh yes, I do have those, but I remember the red being more pink than that lovely deep blood color we all wish for.  I have to find my light and take pics to show you guys


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

kittyvibe said:


> ty bluefrog thats a good idea, my glass pieces are also removable.
> 
> Ill have to play with the paints to make sure it looks cool. I almost dont wanna mess with it since its antique, though it could have a crappy resale value anyway so who knows.


Other possibilities if you don't want to alter an antique-- you could get some transparent contact paper to line the inside, and use some kind of gel color (or after testing a spot, maybe alcohol ink). Transparent colored plastic craft film might also work to line the panes of glass.
It's a great lantern whatever the glass color!


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

a dolls chopped off hand would look good in his mouth


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Picked up 10 of these styrofoam blocks and this AMAZING fireplace from The Haunting Grounds!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow score for sure


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

cai88 said:


> Picked up 10 of these styrofoam blocks and this AMAZING fireplace from The Haunting Grounds!
> View attachment 240695
> 
> View attachment 240696


Love the fireplace


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hoping I can get out this weekend and find some goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my little find of the day


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I know I'm late on posting these, but they're my finds from about 10 days ago.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow Bethany what a nice haul! I love that old wood curio cabinet(?).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Scored a box of halloween stuff for free loving the skeleton bones


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like the hurricane lamp/ candle-holder with chimney, Saki. It looks like a quality piece-- very nice. Free stuff is great, too! It's hard to beat that!

Bethany, it looks like you hit the mother load! The little cabinet is spectacular, and you got so many excellent display units! I hope we'll see them on the Lab thread in the near future!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I just reorganized my storage area to incorporate a work space because I can't keep track of all my thrift finds anymore. What you don't see behind me is big storage space, of which 70% is Halloween. And now that I've organized, I think to myself that I should buy less as I have enough to work with. That said, tomorrow I'm picking up two statues that are begging for a makeover. I just can't help myself! They are calling me.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I really like the hurricane lamp/ candle-holder with chimney, Saki. It looks like a quality piece-- very nice. Free stuff is great, too! It's hard to beat that!
> 
> Bethany, it looks like you hit the mother load! The little cabinet is spectacular, and you got so many excellent display units! I hope we'll see them on the Lab thread in the near future!


The only things I bought for me specifically are the dome, the cigar boxes & the flat glass display case. Thinking of doing a display of dead fairies &/or Skutteflies.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

dawnski said:


> I just reorganized my storage area to incorporate a work space because I can't keep track of all my thrift finds anymore. What you don't see behind me is big storage space, of which 70% is Halloween. And now that I've organized, I think to myself that I should buy less as I have enough to work with. That said, tomorrow I'm picking up two statues that are begging for a makeover. I just can't help myself! They are calling me.
> View attachment 240795
> View attachment 240796


dawnski, Love it. I have that same 9 cubbie storage for my crafting stuff. For halloween this year it will be the key/mail boxes for the hotel 
Love the chandelier to the left. I need to get my garage more organized. I did get it cleared enough to put my car in for the summer


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dawnski, great job on organizing. Can you come do mine now? Pretty please


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Not a Halloween find per se, but I scored an Onkyo HT-R320 600 Watt Home Theater System for 20 bucks. All speakers including a monster of a subwoofer. It is awesome! Another $20 went for a preamp to my turntable. I cannot tell you how pleased I am with it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> I just reorganized my storage area to incorporate a work space because I can't keep track of all my thrift finds anymore. What you don't see behind me is big storage space, of which 70% is Halloween. And now that I've organized, I think to myself that I should buy less as I have enough to work with. That said, tomorrow I'm picking up two statues that are begging for a makeover. I just can't help myself! They are calling me.
> View attachment 240795
> View attachment 240796


Looks great I reorganizing not to long ago too


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I picked up a few items from the Salvation Army store-- some teacups and some stemware. These 3 items will need some tweaking. The glass case will wind up in the lab. I have a hard time resisting cadelabra; I have myriad places to use those. The little resin box-- I'm not sure. It's kind of asking to be part of a memento mori display, but we'll see.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I'm so far behind on this thread !! Everyone is scoring some great stuff! 

I found this little guy, it says Telco 1994 on the bottom. His arms move and he has a drac laugh
I couldn't resist for .25 cents 









and I found this little frog prince. Cant wait to make give him a makeover


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ooojen said:


> View attachment 240858
> 
> I picked up a few items from the Salvation Army store-- some teacups and some stemware. These 3 items will need some tweaking. The glass case will wind up in the lab. I have a hard time resisting cadelabra; I have myriad places to use those. The little resin box-- I'm not sure. It's kind of asking to be part of a memento mori display, but we'll see.


OMG Love Love LOVE the glass case with the butterflies!! Great find!!



offmymeds said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread !! Everyone is scoring some great stuff!
> 
> I found this little guy, it says Telco 1994 on the bottom. His arms move and he has a drac laugh
> I couldn't resist for .25 cents
> ...


I picked up one of those Dracula at a thrift store but mine was $5. His arms & head move, there is a funny laugh & his eyes light up.  
The frog is cute. Can't wait to see your makeover. (Nice Car!!)


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

love the Dracula


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Great find on the Dracula Motionette. I believe he is the licensed Universal version as opposed to the generic vampire motioned.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

offmymeds said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread !! Everyone is scoring some great stuff!
> 
> I found this little guy, it says Telco 1994 on the bottom. His arms move and he has a drac laugh
> I couldn't resist for .25 cents
> ...


I absolutely love Telco motionettes, so great find- and even better price!!


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

offmymeds said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread !! Everyone is scoring some great stuff!
> 
> I found this little guy, it says Telco 1994 on the bottom. His arms move and he has a drac laugh
> I couldn't resist for .25 cents
> ...


I absolutely love Telco motionettes, so great find- and even better price!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Found a few treasures today! Only spent $30 for the whole lot - and the skulls were worth more than that themselves new!








Three resin skulls, a large foam one, one that talks to you, a bunch of spooky art pics, lots of the Martha Stewart decor and a cauldron (because who ever has enough cauldrons!)








close up of this picture because it is just too cool! All of the art pieces were bundled for only 50 cents!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Classis piece - nice find.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

So lucky Windborn, I love it all!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome, windborn!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My .99cent ebay score today shipping was only 8.00


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to put the vintage gypsy mask in a shadow box


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Windborn said:


> Found a few treasures today! Only spent $30 for the whole lot - and the skulls were worth more than that themselves new!
> 
> View attachment 241066
> 
> ...


Great score love the skulls


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

love that vanity print, so creepy


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We went out of town and hit the larger Goodwill stores in that area. I had been looking for some small, inexpensive, plain besoms/brooms to decorate for Fall and Halloween for my witchy kitchen theme, but could never find any. I came across two medium sized ones that were decorated with super cheesy, cheap christmas stuff, lol. They were only .99 cents each, so I grabbed them, brought them home and got to work making them what I wanted them to be! First, I yanked off all the awful felt Christmas stuff, then I trimmed the length off the bristles and part of the handle. I gave them new hang ties and ta-da! Small sized, ready to be nicely decorated besoms, lol. One will be Fall/Halloween for sure, the other I may make Yule themed for the holidays. I wish there had been a third so I could make a Spring one, too!

I also found the cutest little bottle and rack set! I never find stuff like this...I was so excited, lol. It has the perfect coloring and shape to be a nice witch potion set! It was $1.99. I am just trying to figure out how I want to "witch" it up, now, lol. Again, I wish there had been more of them!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love those green bottles and the brooms, too!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

everyone always finds some awesome stuff  I wish I could find some really cool things


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Si-cotik said:


> everyone always finds some awesome stuff  I wish I could find some really cool things


That's what I am always saying, lol. I always have to go out of town and hunt for hours to, maybe, find something cool. I only found these after striking out at several other thrift stores. I hardly ever find neat thrift finds around my area. I was thrilled to have just found these few simple things, lol. Last year I was a bit luckier, this year, not so much so far.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> That's what I am always saying, lol. I always have to go out of town and hunt for hours to, maybe, find something cool. I only found these after striking out at several other thrift stores. I hardly ever find neat thrift finds around my area. I was thrilled to have just found these few simple things, lol. Last year I was a bit luckier, this year, not so much so far.


My mom and I yard sale every single Friday. We went for 4 weeks without finding anything then this past Friday we hit the jackpot. He bought a bunch of stuff (not really halloween related though)...it seems like you search forever but in the end you find a whole bunch of stuff. We'll go next week and I'm sure we'll strike out again but we'll find more soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just love the green glass WitchyKitty it is wicked cool great find and can not wait to see what you do with the brooms


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally found a huge glass globe for a crystal ball. I wish it was clear.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks cool thought are you going to make it glow ?


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

that's cool printers devil! maybe get one of those battery operated multi colored led lights to put in it . having it glow red blue and purple would look awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I will do something to make it glow. I will have to dig out those lights to see how they work. Saki, I will keep looking for more of the HUGE ones.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

PrintersDevil - We were doing a safety video for work and the producer wanted a magical crystal ball effect. I bought milkglass globe like yours and used a "Fire and Ice" light for the "magic" effect. It looked great on video and wowed everyone who saw it live. I tried a multi colored LED at first but it wasn't bright enough, nor "magical" enough to sell the effect.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ChrisW, thank you. The fire and ice light is from Grandin, right?


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I was at the pharmacy, and something told me to swing by the Goodwill next door. Not only did I run into a family friend I hadn't seen in a while (she's gotten up in years, and hasn't been in the best health, so it was a treat to see her out, and get a hug from her,) but I found a scarecrow costume, and some retro paper silhouettes.

















I also found a slightly spooky statue of a child's head that I put in our back yard. It's staring up at me when I walk out onto our porch. 

I'm excited about the scarecrow costume! I've already removed the cutesy patches to begin distressing it. The "straw" at the wrists and ankles is plastic, so I may end up ripping it off and replacing it with raffia and small twigs, or just cover it. I'm making a spooky scarecrow for the front yard this year, and I was dreading having to go across town to buy burlap. I may still need to buy a little to add layers, but at least I have a base that's one less thing I have to sew this year!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wowee wow wow! I have been super lucky finding Halloween items this year. You guys might recall that huge stash I recently found with the life size stand up vampire, mummy, skeleton and a crap load of other stuff in one haul. Well this one is equal, if not better. I present all this, for $60!!!!!!!!








I have never seen most of this stuff. It looks like maybe circa '70s/'80s. Props are either made of very hard material, some kind of condensed foam or press board maybe.








This one still has the Universal monsters tag. He is awesome! It's a panel. The guy those told me that it was sold as a costume. There is an opening where you would you put your head behind the mask and there are instructions on how to cut the eyes out. How you would manage holding onto this thing all day trick or treating is beyond me. Wish I had this for my Universal monster party.








This mummy is made of soft rubber with a sponge inside.








How can I pass up this giant t-rex head? I don't even know what I'm going to do with it yet. Hope my son wants it in his room. It roars and has a motion sensor. Wonderful detail.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I am not even close to being done. This is all part of the $60 haul.







I love the rubber rat and giant bat. Never saw the caged skeleton before. Pretty neat.








All of these skulls are made of that sturdy, hard material. Like great stuff foam after it is hardened.















The skeleton head lights up or talks. So happy to get a Gemmy crystal ball. If it was the fortune teller head, that would have been the icing on the cake.








Odds and ends. I also picked up some old '80s hand held games


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great stuff you got there dawnski.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, you've really been doing well, dawnski! That's an amazing haul!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see if this guy works.








And check out this rat in a can. He has batteries so I'm betting he'll wiggle or move in and out.








So the story is this retiree couple is moving to FL. They have to get rid of everything. And they are hoarders of everything but in very nice condition. The Halloween stuff is from their brother who was a Halloween hoarder. They regaled me with stories of how this was the stuff he didn't want. That he had a 2-1/2 car garage loaded top to bottom with grade A haunt stuff (My God!). Their parents were also hoarders and at that house, they had so much stuff the American Pickers were there. I left behind plenty more. But at this point the husband is already going to kill me. There just is nowhere else to put this stuff. Now I'm going to have to rethink the whole cabin in the woods theme for next year. I am dying to display all this stuff but I like to keep to themes. Any ideas, HFers?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG you hit the mother load wow 
I love the frankinstine headstone 
and the scare crow head is wicked cool 
and love to hear about the interactive heads and what they do 
wow way to go jealous for sure I want to hit some finds like this LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

maybe you chould change your theme to like
gathering of monsters 
what night mares are made of 
I am not sure if you have ever seen the movie animated Transylvania ( cute movie to see )he throws a ball for his daughter and all these different monsters come maybe a monsters ball 

are just a few I just thought of


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, dawnski! Great finds!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

dawnski said:


> I am not even close to being done. This is all part of the $60 haul.
> View attachment 242027
> 
> I love the rubber rat and giant bat. Never saw the caged skeleton before. Pretty neat.
> ...



Wow! Awesome stuff! I have that same Spirit ball! Though, I have never seen that version of a caged skeleton before, what does it do? Anymore pictures?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, I think I might just call it Mad Monster Party from that old claymation movie and just throw everything out there.



Saki.Girl said:


> maybe you chould change your theme to like
> gathering of monsters
> what night mares are made of
> I am not sure if you have ever seen the movie animated Transylvania ( cute movie to see )he throws a ball for his daughter and all these different monsters come maybe a monsters ball
> ...


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

wow wow wow, that would have been a good deal at 600 bucks, but sixty, highway robbery i'm sayin!! good job!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Penumbra, the skeleton talks and shakes and makes scary sounds. But his wiring is a little messed up. It kind of starts and stops. The rat in the can is pretty cool. It shakes and talks. You can hear the metal scraping. The scarecrow head lights up and talks. The busts have light up red eyes and talk. They have a cord so you can space them out about 7 feet. The T-Rex was working at the sale but I think the wiring got jostled in transit. I have to find someone who knows about wiring to get it going again. Here are close ups of two of the ground breakers. I packed up the rest to minimize the volume of items I picked up today. Glad the storage room is my domain. 






















Here are some items I did not pick up. I have too many figures and these weren't life size. And I loved this tombstone but I'm not an outdoor graveyard person. These were just too big for not needing them. I wish I took a pic, there was this giant rubber mold tombstone with sponge insert with a decayed torso skeleton and flowers. It was just so cumbersome and couldn't stand well. And then they had a ton of regular tombstones, fencing and lots of small items like plastic spiders and such.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

what an awesome score!!! makes me sick!! D j/k)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow! What a haul! I could never have left the witch behind! lol

WOuld have also loved the tombstones. That's an area I want to improve


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very awesome finds, dawnski! Wow! Super lucky there!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Oops- I need to check the title of the thread, I accidentally put this in the 2014 find thread...
Had a good day hitting yardsales. I picked up a Gemmy Creepy Crawler that had never been out of the box for 10 bucks. Seller had bought it end of season at Spirit a few years ago, but before the next Halloween season he had gotten rid of his Halloween decorations. The only thing left was the Creepy Crawler, sitting on a shelf. Finally decided to get rid of it as well







This not the actual one I bought, just a pic from online, but it is the same item.

Dawnski - Hokey Smokes Bullwinkle! That really is the motherload of Halloween hauls. Congratulations on a great find. I'm curious, did you just happen on the sale, or did they have an ad that specified Halloween items?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been to garage sales forever hoping to strike it big like that dawnski, I'm am in awe! Thanks for posting, it is fun to hear and see all that, I would have jumped on that tombstone and cemetery stuff, congrats on a an amazing haul.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think this thread should be officially changed now (because of dawnski's finds and possible tv appearance ) :HALLOWEEN PICKERS


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

hahaha matrixmom , no kidding!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Freakin' fantastic, dawnski!!! Bet you did the Happy Dance

Nice score on the Creepy Crawler, ChrisW! Those crawling props are freaky.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping this up for it is the 2015 thread


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

How much were the Gemmy lifesizes?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been looking for a mannequin for a really long time. They are WAY too expensive though. I just randomly checked Craigslist a few days ago and saw the same old thing, mannequins in the $100-$200 range. I almost didn't click the link on the $35 mannequin but it was just down the street. Lucky I did!!!!! We got a fibreglass, full size mannequin with realistic inset eyes and lashes. Its got plenty of cracks but its a Halloween prop so I will turn them into scars!!! Awesome find!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*yardhauntjunkie*, great score! You're going to have a good time with her, especially with that sly expression she has. 

BTW, assuming she's fiberglass, she should be easy to repair. Score the areas across and around the break. Fill with Bondo. Sand smooth. Airbrush. Voila!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The mannequin is great. Nice find!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Couple dolls for a fortune teller(Barbie is wearing a cute spider hat I found),owl statue with cutouts for light to show thru and this big glass ball with a screwed on base...perfect for a crystalball!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Couple dolls for a fortune teller(Barbie is wearing a cute spider hat I found),owl statue with cutouts for light to show thru and this big glass ball with a screwed on base...perfect for a crystalball!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the Barbie with the crystal ball. I have that Bratz doll on the right.

Did you cut the hands off for the Barbie or was it that way already. Great job and look.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I used to have a Dracula just like this one. I had mine since sweet 16. It broke several years ago. Broke my heart it did. I cannot believe you found it just for .25!



offmymeds said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread !! Everyone is scoring some great stuff!
> 
> I found this little guy, it says Telco 1994 on the bottom. His arms move and he has a drac laugh
> I couldn't resist for .25 cents
> ...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

printersdevil said:


> Love the Barbie with the crystal ball. I have that Bratz doll on the right.
> 
> Did you cut the hands off for the Barbie or was it that way already. Great job and look.


I like the exotic look of the Bratz doll more but Barbie is alot bigger and the ball is about the size of a bowling ball so they fit better. Barbies hands came that way...they move which is another thing I like about her.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Summertime.... and the picking's easy....

OK. the picking is never truly easy, but my searches are finally turning up a few nice pieces for the haunt and my haunt-controlled home décor. I don't have nearly enough space to store any of my props away from my so-called daily living space, so I've decided to embrace living amongst my haunt items to its fullest. One family member dubbed the look "New Orleans Voodoo Chic" and I've really run with the idea of being a mad scientist/haunted collector who has accumulated items from items that have come into port from all over the world. 

I mention this backstory by way of explanation as to why I bought this... figure. ?She violates most of my self-imposed guidelines for what I'll purchase, but there is just something about that face that both intrigues and unsettles me. What is she kneeling to pick up, and what will she use it for? I'm almost afraid to find out. At $2 I had to have her.

I also - cue the choir of angels! - found not just one but two "snake charmer" type baskets at Goodwill. I have searched for years to find even one, so to uncover two in the same week floored me. I'm particularly enamored of the smaller one for looks, but happy that the larger one will probably accommodate my cobra. $5 each. 

And finally, I know there's a name for this form of candle holder but it escapes me at the moment. Probably over priced at $4 because most of the silver plating has been worn off, but it's a style I like and I was in a good mood.

More after I've finished unpacking, including another odd thing that came in with the tide....


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

So a friend at work gives me these three pieces. He then says to me, 'What can you do with them ?" Hum, if they work, more animated props ? Depends on first, if they run, and the speed. Two ice machine motors, I can see, the fan.....not so much.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got a huge score at a yard sale yesterday. The red skllies were a Target item about 2 years ago. Sold in store for $35 each. I got them for...wait for it....$5 each! The cosmo heads were $1 each and the Bucky was $3....All totaled was $24. Huge score for my wife and I!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great score! OMG, what I would give to find those cosmo heads. I really need to pick up a few more, but I never find them except expensive!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Deadview said:


> So a friend at work gives me these three pieces. He then says to me, 'What can you do with them ?" Hum, if they work, more animated props ? Depends on first, if they run, and the speed. Two ice machine motors, I can see, the fan.....not so much.



When I see Fan, i think air movement and how about a source for faux flames?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oops! Double post.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Been having a bit of a dryspell as far as finding goodies, been so jealous of others finds but that changed at least temporarily. Changed things up from normal routine on Saturdays, I always go to same flea market but this time, I mapped out all garage sales on CL and off we went both the wifey and I 
Now on to the finds: 
8 point head and shoulder deer mount for the unheard price of $20! Bluefrog would be proud of me,What was the seller thinking? 
Vintage Artograph AG100, for $7.00 
70th Anniversary Wizard of Oz pez collection, a whopping. 50 cents!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> 8 point head and shoulder deer mount for the unheard price of $20! Bluefrog would be proud of me,What was the seller thinking?
> View attachment 243128


BlueFrog is indeed proud, and thinks the seller missed a digit while pricing. Wow!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BlueFrog, never seen in person a candle holder like that. Reminescent of a genie lamp shape with oil. That's pretty cool. And nice find finally on the snake baskets. I know you have been looking for a while. Persistence does pay off. Got lucky myself on an item I had been looking for for a while. So guys, never give up!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

When I shared the following photos with a fellow junker who often joins me on hunting expeditions, her response was "What am I looking at?? This is not silver plate, or body parts, or dead animalz. Ok that last could hold something..." I mention this because I haven't been able to stop laughing after reading those comments. 

First up is what turns out to be a Honduran man-faced caterpillar letter holder. Should you be overcome with jealousy, fear not. It turns out these are/were a "thing" in the Honduran souvenir market, enough that there's one up for bid on eBay right now and another that closed a few days ago with no bids. Personally I am shocked - shocked, I say! - that collectors aren't lining up for the opportunity to beat each other up with their wallets to own one. Who wouldn't want a man-faced caterpillar letter holder of their very own?

The vampire doll from Cartoon Network made me laugh. Found in the plush toy bin for 50cents at GW. 

Finally, a tall all-glass apothecary jar. Modern in both form and construction, but so tall and impressive I had to have it; that's a life size torso behind it. $15 at SA. I think it would look smashing with some live leeches swimming in it. Don't you agree?


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I went to our local Goodwill Outlet store and came across this beauty. They do price by weight and it was only $.34, when I went to pay with my card since I didn't have any cash on me the lady at the register said don't worry about it and she bought it with the extra change in the drawer so I got it for free!!!


----------



## Witchywitch81 (Jun 26, 2014)

Some things I found at yard sales this past week. All for $70. The bin is full of glasses, plates, napkins, ect...
I'm really liking the animated pirate, it works perfect!


----------



## Gemmy Haunt Guy (Apr 25, 2015)

Amazing score Witchywitch! I have been looking for those feet and portraits for years now.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice haul WW, congrats


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Halloween Haul from the last few weeks! The wreath, cookbook, and bowl are yard sale finds from my boyfriend's family. The lamp was my boyfriend's grandparents'. I found the spiderweb whiskey bottle and blowmold at a flea market. The pumpkin is from goodwill! Hope this is a sign of good things to come this season!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

boobird said:


> View attachment 243408
> 
> 
> View attachment 243409
> ...


I love that bottle. wonder what was in it??


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Haunted Nana said:


> I love that bottle. wonder what was in it??


Thanks! It was for Whiskey!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Yearly church auction where no one tends to want to bid and only show up to chat which means everything goes dirt cheap 
Silverplate pieces,MonsterHigh lamp,Dept56 piece from 2007,and discoball,not pictured is a projector screen.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

boobird said:


> Thanks! It was for Whiskey!


Wish they made them that way now.LOL


----------



## Brian Pyzynski (Dec 16, 2013)

6 crutches - $1.00
Little pumpkin - $0.25
Big pumpkin - $1.00
Ghost - $5.00
Clown - $0.50
Old picture - $1.00
Little Mirror - $0.25
Medicine Cabinet - $1.00

Total - $10.00


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I made an unexpected trip to Plano (Dallas suburb) today to take one of JIm's friend's dad to meet him. He was trying to get to the VA hospital and doesn't drive in Dallas traffic. Jim was tied up wit doc appointment so I drove and met our friends halfway. He chose the spot for us to meet based on our travel time. It just HAPPENED to be one exit short of my new favorite thrift store there. Then there are two other TS just across the freeway and down a block. So, I hit them all plus a big SA and Goodwill on the way home. I got some goodies at the first stop. It was senior day and I got 30% off. I spent $20 and picket up a brand new huge gray brick scene setter, cauldron pot, unusual basket, man's body form, two chalices, neat crescent moon candle holder, red rope light, pink miniature long light strand, another one of the cool star and moon push lights like I found a few weeks back. At the second store I got this cool crystal ball base, shoes that I think will make great witch ones because of the turned up toes, another one of those book art things that I redo for spell books, and a new outdoor stake for plugs, three more dolls for scareme, another small base for crystal ball, a HUGE back of green fringe that is new, and a purple graduation robe for on of my wizards.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great finds I love the purple push light


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, I bought one of the purple push lights a few weeks ago at a different thrift store. The stars and moons project to the ceiling. So, cool. I love it and it will be great with my fortune teller scenes. I hope to pick up a tent for them.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Great finds Printersdevil
I have 1 of the purple stars push lights in the grandkids room they love it and use it every time they spend the night. it on;y stay son like 15 minutes but thats long enough for them to fall asleep.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this gourd ghost? It's a Gemmy but I can't find anything on the net about it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked this up for 7.00


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Got this at a city wide garage sale for $50


----------



## Gemmy Haunt Guy (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow!! I have always loved that blow up!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Found this skull at the Goodwill Outlet Works great even though he is missing his top of his head.













Also found these homemade wings from the Goodwill Outlet.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome wings and cool skull.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 243793
> Got this at a city wide garage sale for $50


/pukes Im so jealous! Wanted that one forever >< Nice to see another inflatable fan though.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi 
This is what I usually find in the trash on wednesday. I use these with my pose n stay skeletons to make them life size standing ones.
I use floor lamps! I will post a tutorial on how to do this soon. I just stick them on their and it looks great! Please view my youtube channel 
Youtube: Gores Manor
Nick


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I checked out the listings on the FB for sell/garage sale sites today and was shocked to finde these.















The witch was listed at $30 and the other stuff at $25. I asked how tall the witch was and if it was all there and okay. She responded taller than her at 5'3: and that it is all there and fine. So I told her that I wanted it, but would like to see it set up and asked if she would take any less if I bought it all.

I already have the hanging witch and the small one in the upper left, but knew I could use them. I hoped she would take maybe $5 less and she came back and said I could have it all for $40!!!'

I am so excited and can't wait for her to get home this afternoon. I will be waiting for her at 5:30 today!!! Major score.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

cool deal Printer!!! I remember the little witch...always liked those and the sounds they made lol


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Good score PD, the lifesize will make a nice addition to your other lifesize witch collection


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh PD, anxiously awaiting your update


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Anyone know anything about this gourd ghost? It's a Gemmy but I can't find anything on the net about it.
> 
> View attachment 243718


I have 3 of those. I got them at Target aaaaaaages ago when Target did Halloween up good & big time (I miss Target doing good & big Halloween stuff). I don't recall what I paid for them then it was so long ago. One of them is cracked but I bought it anyway. You can clearly see 2 of the, the third is over on the bottom far right side of the straw bales.



And in a crossover from the Lakeside/LTD thread, those are also the Ghost ToTers from Lakeside up there on top of the bales.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, here is the update on my HUGE SCORE TODAY!

I got the witch and tons of stuff with her. It was all for $40. I have never made this big a haul of things for this price. She is very substantial and sturdy and had a cauldron that she stirs and it is supposed to mist. THe woman has never added water to it. I am so excited because this is a pretty witch and so different. She adds a whole new dimension to my scenes.














Next was the tub FULL of things. You could see most of them in the picture that I posted form the sale site above. She had asked $25 for all of this and when I asked if she would take less if I bought the witch and all this she said I could have all for $40. So that is a steal.
Pirate head







LED scarecrow







Witch dress with matching hat (this was a surprise)







Two long sets of spider lights







Pumpkin







Very cool fall Welcome metal sign







Two great table figures---one is a scarecrow and the other a witch, plus the Motionette Witch (I think that is what it is called--I have two more of these)







Neat top hat headband







funky ugly witch. I have this one already. She is supposed to have a broom to hold in her hands and ride. She talks. She is about 3 foot tall. Bad pic








Plus about 3 or maybe 4 sets of orange Halloween lights.

I am so excited about all of this!!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info RCIAG.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You're welcome Jack & what a great haul for you PD!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Awesome score!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up this great blanket for my gypsy







Here is back side


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice! That will look good in your gypsy haunt!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried looking on facebook for "garage sale" but dont think what I found was the same page you found. What are the online yard sale websites?
I love what you scored, I plan to make the young girly witch with my cosmetology heads, as a static prop. 




printersdevil said:


> I checked out the listings on the FB for sell/garage sale sites today and was shocked to finde these.
> 
> View attachment 244159
> View attachment 244160
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

In our area, kittyvibe different individuals have set up sites for people to sell things. There are some with the name or our town and a neighboring town and something like garage sale after it. Our area is called Texoma and there are some with that name included like Texoma Buy/Sale Trade, Texoma Home Decor, Texoma Bargains, etc. Our county is Grayson County and there are For Sale-Grayson County, etc. Some stay around and some sites come and go. It is a great way to sell things without having to pay for newspaper ads. There are sites just for shoes, jewelry, clothes, kids clothes, or Plus Size Clothes. I just check them out frequently and search for Halloween or witch or whatever I am looking for. They are all local things where you have to pick things up.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We have a bunch of fb pages like that in our county. Lots of good finds so I always check them for Halloween stuff.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found this at a local thrift store yesterday for 75 cents. BTW the right eye is not messed-up just a trick of the light it's almost in perfect condition


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Fantastic find, Stringy_Jack. Those are pricey when purchased from collectors. I was fortunate enough to nab one at a garage sale for $1 a few years ago, and even though I've sold almost all my blow molds, that's one I've hung onto because I like it so much.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks BlueFrog and yea I know they are pricey and I was very happy to find it for the price. I've been lucky with the small blow molds this year and have found a few good ones for under $5 each, here's the ones I've found so far.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks BlueFrog and yea I know they are pricey and I was very happy to find it for the price. I've been lucky with the small blow molds this year and have found a few good ones for under $5 each, here's the ones I've found so far.
> 
> View attachment 244693


the green haunted house is an amazing find!!! the tree is awesome too, haven't seen one before!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks boobird the green one is special. The tree is cool because it has a Jack-O-Lantern on the back and it casts a face on the wall behind the mold...really cool.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

ALMOST bought this at a swap meet today but in the end...I walked away.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Laughing at the price $34.97, the .97 cents all random


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went to a local thrift store before going on vacation last week & am now getting around to posting a photo. I'll use the gargoyle/griffin bookends as-is for a spellbook display, I'll paint the frog & bird on the branch to give them a spookier look, and the vase will get a coat of black shiny spray paint. I'll give the fall table runner to my Mom. I don't actually collect anything Dia de los Muertos, but I liked the image on the shirt. I might make it into a pillow, not sure yet. The most expensive item were the bookends at $5, so not bad!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks BlueFrog and yea I know they are pricey and I was very happy to find it for the price. I've been lucky with the small blow molds this year and have found a few good ones for under $5 each, here's the ones I've found so far.
> 
> View attachment 244693


The one that's in all black with a white tie looks like a Mafiakin!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I went to a local thrift store before going on vacation last week & am now getting around to posting a photo. I'll use the gargoyle/griffin bookends as-is for a spellbook display, I'll paint the frog & bird on the branch to give them a spookier look, and the vase will get a coat of black shiny spray paint. I'll give the fall table runner to my Mom. I don't actually collect anything Dia de los Muertos, but I liked the image on the shirt. I might make it into a pillow, not sure yet. The most expensive item were the bookends at $5, so not bad!
> View attachment 245929


Love the bookends!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I got this cutie from The Goodwill a couple weeks ago for $1.99. He is still brand new! He has a Target 2004 label on the bottom


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Stringy_Jack said:


> ALMOST bought this at a swap meet today but in the end...I walked away.
> View attachment 245891


This looks easy enough to make with some free palettes only cost would be your time and some nails


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am behind on posting. These photos are mostly from my day spent with scareme and my sister Barbara thrifting. I will say that Oklahoma City has some awesome thrift stores.


I can't flip these. I used to be able to do that, but can't figure out how to on my Windows 8.1



































I think I will put a dragon or maybe one of the hacked crawling stuffed animals in the purple cage. It just caught my eye and was $1.57. I love the lights and the thing that I will use for a wizard staff in the final pic.

That bowl looking thing will be great on a witches shelf. I didn't really need the kids witch/fortune teller looking black dress with moons and stars but could pass it or the other costume up for the price.

The tombstones were 67 cents each. They are small but will be usable.

Love the ceramic ghosts and the candle topper with witches. I could believe that I found a wonderful spell book holder and when we checked out, the clerk told scareme that there were two of them and she went back and got the other one for me. They were a steal.

The metal Christmas tree stand was something that I picked up yesterday at an estate sale. I will use it to hold a wizard.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I almost feel guilty for posting this but I just scored the biggest find of my life. An entire truckload of stuff from a family that is retiring from home haunts. OMG. It was like Christmas for creepy people...hahaha 

One of the things this dude put in my truck was this phneumatic dude that pops out of a barrel. I thought I was going to have the big O when I seen this. 








I only have one pic right now.... *feeling giddy*


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

MamaGrizzly said:


> I almost feel guilty for posting this but I just scored the biggest find of my life. An entire truckload of stuff from a family that is retiring from home haunts. OMG. It was like Christmas for creepy people...hahaha
> 
> One of the things this dude put in my truck was this phneumatic dude that pops out of a barrel. I thought I was going to have the big O when I seen this.
> View attachment 246060
> ...


Can't wait to see pics of your haul MG


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Absolutely pics please! We want to live vicariously through your awesome haul.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

So happy! This weekend I finally got some taxidermy with this wild boar head. Figured I could put something in its mouth.








This was at an estate sale with a giant collection of taxidermy. No one wanted them so the estate sale person was willing to sell cheaply. I would have come home with the goat head and a buck to hang up now. We have a lot of steampunk style stuff so this totally goes with the whole explorer theme. But the hubby apparently is creeped out about real dead things on the wall. The boar is for Halloween display only. Bummer! Check out some of this awesome stuff. This is only a portion of what was there.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, MamaGrizly, can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see pics, MG!

dawnski-omg!! I'm dying. What were the prices on those other pieces; mtn lion & bear specifically?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Dawnski: where was the sale held and who was the estate company?!?! I am flabberghasted no one wanted the taxi and I am in state!!!!!! I want that Spanish goat!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I found this for $2.99, but half off at Goodwill today. The glass is out of the front, but I may leave it out.

My intention is to remove the wood strips holding the key hooks, and create a mini diorama of a house decorated for Halloween. Maybe with the door partially open, for a better view.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> I found this for $2.99, but half off at Goodwill today. The glass is out of the front, but I may leave it out.
> 
> My intention is to remove the wood strips holding the key hooks, and create a mini diorama of a house decorated for Halloween. Maybe with the door partially open, for a better view.


I picked up one similar a few years ago, but no windows, just a front door, with the intentions of doing the same thing. Originally the one I got was a photo holder. Picked up cute little doll house sized wreath to decoate for the front door.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I got this vintage Pram for free from a neighborhood posting...it was from 1957, my year! Do I paint it black? If so, how? I want one of my Grandin Road ladies to be pushing it with a little oddity baby inside...


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

google painting upholstery and decide if it would work for that


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Bethany, I can't believe you got that key holder for half price. I want to shop at your thrift store.

Panampia, that vintage pram is gorgeous!

Found this pillar holder a few weeks ago at a thrift store. I'm adding it to my Harry Potter collection - (just needs a few spiders)...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

panampia said:


> I got this vintage Pram for free from a neighborhood posting...it was from 1957, my year! Do I paint it black? If so, how? I want one of my Grandin Road ladies to be pushing it with a little oddity baby inside...
> View attachment 246858


I would not paint it. Could just drape some black creepy cloth around it.

Grandma Lise, that wasn't me. I was quoting the person who posted the picture. Was a great deal though.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Got these guys today at a garage sale for $10 bux for the set. The boxes say Gemmy 1998. Does anyone know anything about them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

vwgirl said:


> Got these guys today at a garage sale for $10 bux for the set. The boxes say Gemmy 1998. Does anyone know anything about them.


I don't know anything about them, but hope I am lucky enough to find a nice set cheap for out 25th Wedding anniversary next year. We'll be celebrating our anniversary with our Annual Halloween bash.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

vwgirl said:


> Got these guys today at a garage sale for $10 bux for the set. The boxes say Gemmy 1998. Does anyone know anything about them.


As you said these were made by Gemmy in 1998. They made a few different characters such as these two, a biker skeleton, a witch, a werewolf, and Frankenstein, which are harder to find than these two. They can be activated by a button on their head or switched to motion activation mode. Hope I was able to help.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the bride nad groom.

Also a great candleabra and your spellbooks.

What a wonderful baby pram.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow! I love the haunted house ones!! I have the Jack o'lantern candle, black Jack o'lantern man (thanks to Hilda and the last mini SR), and the Jack o'lantern hobo that you have there. Would love to find others in this size. I passed on a ghost last year, because it was supposed to be holding something in its hand, but it was missing. I think that it would have been a black cat. I'm kicking myself for not getting it anyway!



Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks BlueFrog and yea I know they are pricey and I was very happy to find it for the price. I've been lucky with the small blow molds this year and have found a few good ones for under $5 each, here's the ones I've found so far.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Quick question about your skull there, coxboy! You say he's missing the top of his skull...this might be a "misting machine" skull? I have one very similar to it. You may want to check inside the skull to see if there is a "fill line", and if the light inside looks like this:










If so, these just take regular water to make mist with. I love mine, even though it leaks somewhat. I bought mine at Goodwill ages ago, too. I need to get some aquarium "glue" to fix the leak in mine, but I still use it. I just keep an eye on the water level, and fill it whenever necessary.



coxboy316 said:


> Found this skull at the Goodwill Outlet Works great even though he is missing his top of his head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

I know you posted awhile ago but I just had yo say how awesome that lamp is. I'm salivating.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

vwgirl said:


> Got these guys today at a garage sale for $10 bux for the set. The boxes say Gemmy 1998. Does anyone know anything about them.



I bought that pair about a hundred years ago, (1998 sounds about right). It was at a place that later became Party Galaxy. He sings Hot Hot Hot and she sings Here Comes The Bride. I'm impressed he still has his hat, but it looks like his red bowtie is missing.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

This has to geode if the best threads ever!!! I'm sad it ended. 

I'll have to post my finds tomorrow. And I'm totally inspired to get out there and hit the streets. I think there's a pretty big flea market by me to. My weekend just got a little more interesting.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I forgot that I picked this up at a locally owned thrift store yesterday. There's no glass, but it will look good for Halloween, anyway.  I "framed" our dog for the fun of it.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

panampia said:


> I got this vintage Pram for free from a neighborhood posting...it was from 1957, my year! Do I paint it black? If so, how? I want one of my Grandin Road ladies to be pushing it with a little oddity baby inside...
> View attachment 246858


I think leaving it natural as it is would be cooler with a creepy baby inside and a creepy person pushing, adds that normalcy that makes it uncomfortable.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> I forgot that I picked this up at a locally owned thrift store yesterday. There's no glass, but it will look good for Halloween, anyway.  I "framed" our dog for the fun of it.
> View attachment 247738


Awww beautiful dog and frame is cool.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I picked up a 2001 hardback edition of Martha Stewarts greatest halloween projects. Can't say I am impressed but I hear she got better at it over the years 

Today I spotted an old player piano tossed to the curb at a demo'd house I have been stalking (waiting for the beautiful front door to be trashed). I missed it by 
-this- much


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Deadna said:


> I picked up a 2001 hardback edition of Martha Stewarts greatest halloween projects. Can't say I am impressed but I hear she got better at it over the years
> 
> Today I spotted an old player piano tossed to the curb at a demo'd house I have been stalking (waiting for the beautiful front door to be trashed). I missed it by
> -this- much


I love Martha Stewarts Halloween magazines adn especialy her Halloween shows. She loved Halloween as much as we all do. She called herself the Queen of Halloween.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Found these items at two Goodwills and a Via









Oh and the picture stand too. I just painted a frame and the stand black. 









Arghhh. It posted sideways. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Stopped at a local thrift store the other day and found a couple of things I liked. 









The bat is actually from Big Lots ($12) but I bought him the same day so it's in the picture. 
The witch sign is some kind of metal & a bit heavy-feeling. I really liked the arched clock & plan to paint it black with some silvery details for my curiousity cabinet. I don't know yet what I'll do with the grandfather clock, but I just liked it. 

A neat find though, was that glass globe with the base! It had those flowers inside of it, but when I picked it up, I could feel that it had some give to it, so I knew I'd be able to pull the flowers out and use the empty glass dome & base. It's very crystal-ball looking!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Haunted Nana said:


> I love Martha Stewarts Halloween magazines adn especialy her Halloween shows. She loved Halloween as much as we all do. She called herself the Queen of Halloween.


I actually haven't seen any of her magazines but have watched her shows. I guess since this book is nearly 15 years old and we have seen so many neat things over the years it makes this book seem like childsplay


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> I forgot that I picked this up at a locally owned thrift store yesterday. There's no glass, but it will look good for Halloween, anyway.  I "framed" our dog for the fun of it.
> View attachment 247738


Gee, at first glance I thought someone had posted a picture of one of our labs.  I love the frame and the dog is beautiful too.

I really need to get some pictures posted. This is the first "official" day of the two-county yard sale and hubby is selling while little one and I will be out looking for goodies.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Got some more stuff today.

Sorry but I still DO NOT know why some of my pics are posting sideways. Sorry for the annoyance.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Yardsale finds...the coffin witch says "I'll get you my pretties" and the sleeping witch snores then cackles
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=248228&d=1439101145


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I was at a Car Boot Sale (Uk equivalent to a swap meet) and managed to get a Jungle Pith Helmet, a silver metal bowl in a hammered finish and also a jewellry cabinet with glass doors that has potential for something, though not sure what!

!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Pics here cos forum wont let me edit post above this.




























Hat was £2, bowl 20p and jewellry cabinet 50p.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Got some stuff at yard sales yesterday...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Alexscaresme, you found some great stuff there!.

Deadna, love the sleeping witch. HOw cute.

lawrie, that would make a great witches cabinet, I think.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Forum wont let me edit my posts, so here is the Pith Helmet as I posted the cabinet twice. A witches cabinet may be the way to go.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some great finds everyone. my newest free item I have gotten is this working organ that will get a make over.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see the organ makeover, Saki. I'm sure it will turn out awesome!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Picked up this ceramic tissue box cover at the thrift store last week to give a makeover. 
Love the way it turned out.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks good Bethany! Oh and what an excellent choice you made in making The Scarlet Letter into TOXINS.  That was the most boring book I was ever forced to read during my entire school years.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Looks good Bethany! Oh and what an excellent choice you made in making The Scarlet Letter into TOXINS.  That was the most boring book I was ever forced to read during my entire school years.


LOL lizzyborden. have never read it and paid no attention as to what book became what.  Glad you liked the choice I made.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I scored this little guy at a recent garage sale. I saw him and had to immediately turn around. He's completely stable and is wear little kid clothes and shoes under his sheet. He was only 3 bucks! I think he'll stay on the front porch until Halloween.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

kloey74 said:


> I scored this little guy at a recent garage sale. I saw him and had to immediately turn around. He's completely stable and is wear little kid clothes and shoes under his sheet. He was only 3 bucks! I think he'll stay on the front porch until Halloween.
> View attachment 248913


I like the lil guy, gives off a creepy vibe


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My aunt & I bought a couple of ToTers like that at a craft show aaaaages ago & now they're mass marketed all over (I have a couple of those too), but the ones like this one that are homemade with a real sheet, kids clothes & shoes are far creepier than the mass market ToTers.

They're literally a few hunks of wood, a styrofoam ball, some stuffing, & real kids clothes & maybe some glue. Simple yet effective.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

My cuties 














The little pumpkins are salt and pepper shakers!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is one I made years ago.  made him an apron last year to help in the chop shop. 









To the right of my crashed witch is the cat I made, also years ago.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Since we've only had internet for a month now, I haven't been posting any of my goodies. So this is kind of a four-month recap. 









I haven't been to the flea market yet this year so hubby finds me stuff. The ship wheel/skull thing in the middle is actually a Pirates of the Caribbean DVD player. I thought the clock with the crazy numbers would look at home in a Mad Hatter type of theme.









Thanks again to hubby. These were part of my Mother's Day gifts. Since I got pregnant while working on my paper mache gargoyle last year, they have become a sort of good luck charm. The one on the right is solar and actually has a glass ball that goes over the bulb. It came loose and I was afraid it would get broken, so I put it in a safe place. So safe in fact, that I've yet to find it. 









I spent $1.25 on all this at a church sale. The candle holders have a cast iron base and are pretty heavy. The bag is filled with jumbo cotton balls for a future corpsing. All together, we ended up spending about $40 at this sale and had the back of my SUV so packed that we had to postpone the grocery shopping trip we had originally planned for that day. 









I bought this for $1 at another church sale. It was in a tote of odds and ends so I was really surprised that I found all the bottles.









The recipe box and the bottles were .25 and the cookie jar was $5. When I got it home, it had a $29.99 Kohl's price tag on the bottom. 









Goodwill finds. Everything was .49 except for the pumpkin which was $1.99 and the little girl's first official Halloween decoration.









More thrift store goodies. Four hot glue guns and a pack of glue sticks for $1 and the crayons and 9 rulers were in a bag for $1.

More to come . . .


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oops! Told me my post was too long and then duplicated it.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

LizzyBorden - I love that spice bottle shelf you got! What a steal! And I laughed at your comment about putting something in such a safe place that you can't find it ~ I resemble that remark! 

I had to re-look at the clock - I didn't even notice the numbers were out of order at first! That would look great in a crazy frame.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's some goodies from a box full of Halloween stuff I bought at another church sale for $4.









These two pumpkins are what caught my eye in the first place. Now the baby has three!  Planning on putting the pumpkin lights on the Halloween Tree.









Didn't really need the pumpkin buckets, but I thought they'd look nice with a LED candle inside. There's actually two sets of the mini strobe lights and I wasn't planning on keeping them until the baby became fascinated with them.  They're motion activated and make sounds and kept her entertained the whole time I was sorting stuff out, so on the tree they go.









And though this wall hanging is really nice, it's not something I would have kept before this year. But as my mother keeps saying, becoming a mother has really mellowed me out and gave me a whole new perspective.  Its about 4' tall and will likely hang in our entryway.

There was lots more in the box--creepy crawlies, bats and a few interesting things that just may be on their way to my secret reaper victim. 

Now that's everything except for what I found at the county-wide yard sale last week, so more to come.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love all the finds, lizzy. The spice rack and shelf are awesome!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> LizzyBorden - I love that spice bottle shelf you got! What a steal! And I laughed at your comment about putting something in such a safe place that you can't find it ~ I resemble that remark!
> 
> I had to re-look at the clock - I didn't even notice the numbers were out of order at first! That would look great in a crazy frame.


Originally I had planned on using the shelf for storing my paints, but since all the bottles are there, I'm planning on making it a potion bottle shelf.  So far, my personal best for loosing something I put in a safe place is four years.  When I was pregnant, I kept having nightmares that I'd forget where I put the baby and had to wait for her to cry to find her. 

Thinking of griming up the clock a bit, but hubby is a clock nut so I may not get a chance.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

$5 at a yard sale. This is the 1999 candy corn basked from longerberger


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lizzy you've gotten a lot of great stuff!! I always pick up the pumpkin pails & electric jack-o-lanterns. 
I have 2 little bodies that hold pumpkins on top and since I cannot do real pumpkins in FL, I use the pumpkin pails for their heads.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Lizzy you've gotten a lot of great stuff!! I always pick up the pumpkin pails & electric jack-o-lanterns.
> I have 2 little bodies that hold pumpkins on top and since I cannot do real pumpkins in FL, I use the pumpkin pails for their heads.
> View attachment 249517


Wow! Those are neat. I don't think I've ever seen anything like them before, but I think I may have another project to add to my list.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

If you have a look on the props page, someone made a cool grandfather clock using a similar clock as the face. Tgis one would make an excellent face for a clock prop.


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

*$10 With Change Left...*

I actually got these a week ago and was just too lazy to take pictures!

I am a complete sucker for blow molds! He's missing his light socket, but for a $1, I'm sure one of the spares will fit!








This head vibrates and the eyes glow. It has a motion sensor AND CAME WITH batteries for $1.








This ALSO came with batteries. I don't eat at Cracker Barrel so I'm not sure what type of Halloween they get, but box says 2014! It lights up, moves up and down, and sings! (For $1)








This piece is marked Gemmy. His finger moves, but the motion sensor and speaker do not work (I've not had him open yet) $1.








There IS a small chip in the right hand at the base, but all of the bulbs work! $1.








It's made of chalk, and I have plans of repainting it (but have NO experience in chalk sculptures) $1.








One can never have too many bones! One can also never pass on a good buy! $1.








It's glass, and has a heart shaped hole on top (BOO!) $0.50








This one was also $0.50. The eyes appear to have been "widened" for whoever originally wore it. It was stuffed with batting.








Sword plaque... or was it a game mount... for a human head... Not sure... but only $0.25!








and possibly my favorite score... This was at a Middle School fundraiser sale, and when I inquired as to the price, the young lady said, "That's CREEPY! A Dollar... Just get it away from me!"


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought some stuff last week & am getting around to posting about it too. I found this neat flower arranging globe that's clearly begging to be a crystal ball, and I *finally* found one of those open-book tribute things to turn into a spell book!  
So excited! I thought it was overpriced at $7 but I've looked quite a while & haven't found one, plus it's certainly cheaper than if I bought a pre-made spell book at a Halloween store! 

Also found another glass cloche over a plastic flower arrangement, and a wooden tissue box cover made to look like books. Gonna use the embroidery hoop for a Halloween project, and I think the little stand was meant for a doll but I'm thinking a skull will like it just as well. Got a cute little black frame too.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ten dollars at a yard sale for very nice Halloween dishes...3 pumpkins, a leaf, a large platter & some small dishes Just like the kind you would find at Crackerbarrel. Drove past the lumber yard and the garbage can had 3 cardboard pillars. Stopped at a yard sale at a business in town here and got 2 15ft. hard board columns. Gonna be set to build that mausoleum for 2016 new cemetery.


----------



## StevensonMetal (Jul 24, 2015)

*Goodwill*

Found this game 1.99 a skull .99 , 3 pails for .69 cents each costume 4.99 scarecrow light .99 rat .99 cents did get a skull shirt not in photo


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

TubaManMoore said:


> I actually got these a week ago and was just too lazy to take pictures!
> It's glass, and has a heart shaped hole on top (BOO!) $0.50
> View attachment 250474


I have this skull. Have had him for many years. Think I bought mine at Big Lots.
You def. got some great stuff at killer prices!!



Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I bought some stuff last week & am getting around to posting about it too. I found this neat flower arranging globe that's clearly begging to be a crystal ball, and I *finally* found one of those open-book tribute things to turn into a spell book!
> So excited! I thought it was overpriced at $7 but I've looked quite a while & haven't found one, plus it's certainly cheaper than if I bought a pre-made spell book at a Halloween store!
> 
> Also found another glass cloche over a plastic flower arrangement, and a wooden tissue box cover made to look like books. Gonna use the embroidery hoop for a Halloween project, and I think the little stand was meant for a doll but I'm thinking a skull will like it just as well. Got a cute little black frame too.
> ...


I am on the lookout for more of those tissue cover "stacks of books". I had fun redoing a ceramic one I found.

Great finds!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Real store shopping was a no-go today. We stayed in our little town, and Ace had only plastic door covers and ToT bags. Walgreens (both stores) had just begun putting things out. One store barely had anything at all, and the other didn't have anything worth buying yet. Neither had a speck of Nightmare Before Christmas to be seen. Well...I take that back, the larger store did have one leftover Jack cup that lit up, had a lid and spiral straw inside. If it hadn't been so small, I would have bought it, because my 4 yr old broke my larger cup that I bought last year...or was it the year before? I had hoped that they'd put the lidded travel mugs out again, but it doesn't look like it, from people's photos.

Anyway, we thrifted and yard saled.  Those are verbs, right? haha

$30 strobe from a TMG store (I suspect Suncoast, because I don't recognize the store # on the tag, and I worked at two of our four local stores...the other was so small, they likely didn't carry these)...$4!! Perfect condition, and you can adjust the speed of the light. I normally pass up strobes, although I do have a small one, but for $4, I couldn't let it go. That was my only yard sale find.










Next up we have a nice little shelving unit from Salvation Army for $6.99. I can use it in my parlor scene, or put it between my witches, with some potion type things on it.










A stash of crocheted doilies, etc. for $1.99, a green doily for 99 cents, two mini cloche covers (no bottoms or contents, but both easily remedied) for 59 cents each, an antique bronze colored whatchamacallit that I can make something out of for a mantel display for the parlor, and a badly tarnished silver candleabra that I really did not need, but OMG it was a buck and I had to, ya know.










A CD player that I also probably did not need, but since I keep buying them from thrift shops, they're bound to conk out on me eventually, might as well have a stock. This was $2.99, and the 1990 Physician's Desk Reference was only $1.00. I had really hoped that it might have pictures in it, and hey, it might, but I haven't actually thumbed through the whole thing yet. It will become a spellbook. I'm taking back the one that I bought from TJ Maxx. I plan on buying the small skeleton hands that Dollar Tree is carrying this year, and with a little craftiness, BOOM! $15 spellbook, custom made for under $5.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

yes..Thrifted and yard saled are verbs in my dictionary  ..But NOT yard SAILING or SAILED ( I see 'yard sailing' all the time..I mean ..are you going from island to island or what??)


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

I tend to buy cool pottery pieces..when they are Halloween related it is even better. I think the skull may have been an aquarium decor piece ( places for fish to hide) and the cat..not sure, but I think he may be American made ( The skull is most likely Japan)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LaBruja said:


> yes..Thrifted and yard saled are verbs in my dictionary  ..But NOT yard SAILING or SAILED ( I see 'yard sailing' all the time..I mean ..are you going from island to island or what??)


"Yard sailing" is just the vernacular here, but so is "y'all" and "ain't."  Yeah, it is kind of like sailing from island to island except that the islands are yard sales.  Oh and we also have the "drive-by," which is where you drive by real slow and check out the goodies without stopping. When you are shopping, it does save you from wasting time with piles and piles of baby clothes (even though I do have a baby). When you are the seller, it's really annoying.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://imgur.com/qb5rsqt

We bought this guy today for $5! He is seven feet tall, and has a spot for a sign mext to him, and his hands are capable of holding something! He will be getting a clown makeover this year


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://imgur.com/ABd1Ipj

Another find for today! Totally wasn't expecting this!! 1989 TPI blow mold and he still lights up! Hubs saw a closing garage sale that had comics so he quickly pulled over. The guy was happy to let us have a look while he packed up. This guy was poked in a corner so we asked if he would sell. He was happy to let him go and for only $8!!!! I was so excited I basically threw the money at him and ran back to the car to snuggle my new found friend hahaha


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

moony, those doing Hauned Hotels would LOVE your bellboy! Nice find on it and the blowmold/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wonderful finds ♥


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

No picture but I went into my local family run bedding/carpets/curtains shop to see if they sold cheesecloth (they are the only shop in my town who may) but they didnt. They asked what it was for, so I said Halloween ad they said they had sold out of spider web net curtains that they sold. i asked if they had any old or damaged stock they didnt want that I could use and after they had a rummage in their cellar I got a big bag of net curtain materials for free. Plenty to use as veils, to cut up and shred for ghosts, to dress up the windows with etc.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Way to go lawrie!  Just about all the thrift stores I shop at throw out damaged sheets and the like. They are usually free for the asking, except for Goodwill. There they will pile a bunch into a large garbage bag and mark it as "rags" for .99.  My hubby needed an old TV for the garage and even though the stores don't accept them anymore, they still are bombarded with them. I talked to the manager of one store and explained that we needed it for testing old game systems and she led me to an area behind the store where there were piles of them. She told me that anything in this area was free-for-the-taking whether the business was open or not. So now I'll have to keep my eye out there for stuff to repurpose.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Got the word last night, Halloween will be out today at the local Good Will
Here I go!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Since Dollar Tree did not want my money today (they are still not stocked, even though I heard the manager explaining the plan-o-gram to an employee yesterday!!)...we went thrifting locally, today.

I picked up this cool black cat shaker, that looks vintage, but probably is not. It sounds like it contains a few Tbsp of sand. There are no markings on the plastic at all. It was 75 cents at The Attic, our store that gives its proceeds to our special needs center (Pathway Services).










The next photo is a mix of all three thrift shops. Small brass frame from The Attic, small white and silver jar from Goodwill, and the rest from Salvation Army. I know that I have a bunch of these candles in a box somewhere, but I can't find the darn things. I really suspect that I gave them all away without realizing it. They were only 49 cents each, so it can't hurt to buy more, right? I can't decide if I'm painting the cherub head darker, with gold leaf accents, or leaving it as it is. It's all for Halloween. The jar looks antique but probably is not, same with the frame, which will have a small old print photo in it, and the cherubs are always a little unsettling to me. They remind me of the newer version of "The Haunting".










Last, but not least (to my Snoopy loving 4 yr old son)...I went to the "Light Side" today. They don't have cookies like the Dark Side. Go figure! This was $13 at Goodwill. The plug part of the adapter (which thankfully comes off) did not work. I broke my poor kid's heart when I told him that we were going to have to take Snoopy back, and get a refund. Then I remembered that a couple of my other inflatables...for that jolly holiday...have removable plugs, too. So I tested one out with it, and it worked. Yay? I love Snoopy, but I'd prefer that this was a nightlight in his room, rather than a lawn ornament.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Got theses today from a re-sale store paid $5.00 for each lighted spider and $3 for the totem pole blow mold. Sorry can't get it right


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

As much as I try to stay away, I can't. So we went to Goodwill yet again today...but I'm glad that I did. I found one of the blow mold table lamps that was on my want list!










I haven't had a chance to try out the black light yet. I didn't bother to read the box, and see that it was battery operated. Booooo! (not the good kind of boo) I'm thinking that means it's not a very good light.  I'll pick up some batteries tomorrow, and test it out.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Got a zombie costume at goodwill today. Paired it with a mask from Dollar Tree and threw together a pretty decent prop imo. Obviously it needs a better head than the snack jar, as well as hands and feet/shoes, but not bad for a five minute zombie!
View attachment 254197


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I just got 9 used polystyrene cake forms for free on the local facebook giveaway page. Ideal to make bases for crosses etc. The top corners are nicely rounded and will look cool painted up. No clue what to do with the cone one that was in there though!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I only bought three things for Halloween today, and bad me, no photos!

One is for my victim, one is just a plain-ish plate or picture stand for the spell book that I'm making, and the other was a couple of tubes of glow bracelets from Target. 

I couldn't believe that they STILL have 100% empty shelves in the Halloween department (aside from costumes and food items). WHY??? 

BTW, their bracelets are mixed colors, 15 for $1. Not as good as Dollar Tree's 20 for $1, but still better than most places in previous years. I wish that I'd had time to check Deals and Michaels for their glow bracelet selection today, but that will have to wait until next week.

I am however, very proud of what I found at "Curbies" today. It's dirty, but I can clean it up. Now I just need to decide if it will make a couple of tombstones, or if I should make a cemetery sign with it...and maybe a smaller tombstone, or something. Hmm, decisions, decisions.

(pardon the fact that we haven't quite finished remodeling the kitchen...we could use a wall there!)


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

If I am the only person posting on this thread, I must need an intervention!

I went thrifting, because I won't have much opportunity after this week. 

35 cents for the bag of random C7 bulbs at a community sale, 8 cents for the new package of four orange bulbs from a local thrift shop, $7 for the Casper pumpkin at Goodwill, and I reluctantly paid a dollar for the plastic horse. I think that after "antique-ing" it, it will make a nice, spooky addition to the haunted parlor decor. Same for the $1 urn fountain thingy from the local thrift shop. I'm not sure that it works, but if it doesn't, I will still put it on a table or mantle in the display.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> If I am the only person posting on this thread, I must need an intervention!
> 
> I went thrifting, because I won't have much opportunity after this week.
> 
> 35 cents for the bag of random C7 bulbs at a community sale, 8 cents for the new package of four orange bulbs from a local thrift shop, $7 for the Casper pumpkin at Goodwill, and I reluctantly paid a dollar for the plastic horse. I think that after "antique-ing" it, it will make a nice, spooky addition to the haunted parlor decor. Same for the $1 urn fountain thingy from the local thrift shop. I'm not sure that it works, but if it doesn't, I will still put it on a table or mantle in the display.


No you don't need an intervention, you need a standing ovation for actually posting pictures of your finds.  I've been so busy with the reaper exchange that I've yet to post pictures of my finds from last month. 

Oh and nice finds BTW. The Casper pumpkin is so cute and one can never have too many C7 bulbs! I needed to replace the bulb in a thrift store pumpkin a few years ago and was out of clear bulbs, so I grabbed a colored one just to see if it actually worked. I loved the look of the colored bulb so well that I never bothered to pick up any clear ones.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LairMistress, I've been to thrift stores, but haven't bought stuff for Halloween. 
My friends are wanting to go, but I feel I am behind in decorating as it is for our annual party.

SHOP ON!!!


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

Great finds and I would have snagged the horse first thing! My daughter would love it, she is on a horse kick right now. And you can never have too many bulbs!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> No you don't need an intervention, you need a standing ovation for actually posting pictures of your finds.  I've been so busy with the reaper exchange that I've yet to post pictures of my finds from last month.
> 
> Oh and nice finds BTW. The Casper pumpkin is so cute and one can never have too many C7 bulbs! I needed to replace the bulb in a thrift store pumpkin a few years ago and was out of clear bulbs, so I grabbed a colored one just to see if it actually worked. I loved the look of the colored bulb so well that I never bothered to pick up any clear ones.


Haha, thanks!

My 4 yr old is a huuuuge Casper fan, so he was thrilled to get a Jack o'lantern of his very own. It's scuffed, but I don't recall seeing one in person before, so I scooped it up anyway. I was wrong on the price, though, it was only $4.99. 

I've been in need of colored C7 bulbs, because I bought a bunch of thrift store electric candles for our windows. Usually, I would use flicker flame bulbs, which I have an abundance of. I don't think that they'd give off enough light for the window displays at night, though, so I wanted to try out colored bulbs.

I thought that I had a bag of translucent purple ones, but I found that they are C9 bulbs--too big. So I was pretty happy to find these. 

I really wish that I'd found two packs of orange (or any other Halloween-y color). I am still short just *one* "totally" orange bulb (not the translucent, but the thickly colored ones), which disappoints me. I may be able to get one from my fiance's dad, though. He has C7 strings that he still used up until a year or two ago. I just didn't want to ask him for all of them, in case he wants to start using them again. He said he didn't care much for the LED strings that he bought to replace them.  

I completely forgot to test them out last night, so I'll have to do that tonight. If they're not bright enough either, then I'll have to look into other options, like the LED pumpkin lights for Jack o'lanterns.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I found something fun unexpectedly today! I had to go out to the Driver's License Center to renew my license & it actually went pretty quickly. My DH was watching the kids, so I figured I had a few minutes to run into a thrift store by myself - bliss without two little ones, let me tell you! LOL!

I found this for $10 - with the adapter & she works great!


----------



## pirateystripes (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been lurking around here, enjoying all of your pictures, so I might as well post something. I've been hitting all the local thrift stores lately, and found a few interesting things.. 

The alien baby prop was at The Salvation Army Family store for .69 cents. It's ugly, but so ugly that I couldn't pass it up! 

I found the melted plastic popcorn pictures at Goodwill.. I'm trying to find the whole set. I also found another one that's the silhouette of a witch against an orange moon. They're a little corny, but my mom used to decorate with them when I was a kid, so there's nostalgic value. 

The little jack o' lantern was at Goodwill for only .50, and it's from the 1950's! That's probably my favorite find this year. I've been trying to find more vintage Halloween items. 

The primitive looking ghost carrying the black cat candy pail was at Family Thrift for $3.00. I don't know if it's handmade or from a store, but I like the creepy face.

And the copper cauldron was at Goodwill as well for $1.99. It's made in Germany, and I thought it was cute and witchy lookin'..

I'm going to go searching again this weekend.. the thrill of the hunt!



















































Sorry if the images were the wrong way.. getting the hang of this.. lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, Jenn, that is a FABULOUS buy! You will have a lot of us mooning over this for a while. Super shopper!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome Pirateystripes. Great buys and the cauldron is awesome!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

pirateystripes said:


> I found the melted plastic popcorn pictures at Goodwill.. I'm trying to find the whole set. I also found another one that's the silhouette of a witch against an orange moon. They're a little corny, but my mom used to decorate with them when I was a kid, so there's nostalgic value.


Those popcorn-type characters used to hang in my childhood home's windows too! I'd buy those right up if I saw them, even though they don't 'go' with the rest of my Halloween stuff. I love coming across something from my childhood like that - so glad they were bought by someone else who could appreciate them!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

pirateystripes said:


> I've been lurking around here, enjoying all of your pictures, so I might as well post something. I've been hitting all the local thrift stores lately, and found a few interesting things..
> 
> The alien baby prop was at The Salvation Army Family store for .69 cents. It's ugly, but so ugly that I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> ...


Welcome !! Your finds are faboulous!! 
The alien baby is my favorite. he'd be perfect in my mad lab.
My mom had the popcorn things too. Don't see them much in FL thrift stores.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

One of the neighbours was throwing out a polystyrene box, think they had ordered some meat (odd, to order meat by courier) so I acquired it. May use for fog chiller, though small, so thinking of other uses.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Thank goodness hubby has the patience to dig thru albums at Goodwill. He found this for me....the cover looks like a monster took a bite out of it but the album is perfect!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Deadna said:


> Thank goodness hubby has the patience to dig thru albums at Goodwill. He found this for me....the cover looks like a monster took a bite out of it but the album is perfect!


Wow, saw that same album at a local GW couple of months back


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Here (finally) are some of my finds. The HF app been glitching on anyone else lately? Had to get pics onto computer to post. 

Found this "tile" about a month ago. It's 18" square. Heavy though. Have to figure out how to hang.








This weekends finds...
1st: Pumpkins for the patch, small blowmold figures, 2 flaming cauldrons, motion activated frog, wire spider, plastic cauldron, skull mask, perfect black witch skirt, candle and heavy old candelabra thing (which will get skulls added) and retro feeling pumpkin plate. $20 total








2nd: Paper decorations, christmas ornaments and apples that will be transformed into parts of our monster plant garden, black fabric, another small blowmold, weird grate for lab parts, green candy dish, and mixer for new motor for our flying ghosts! $10.50 total








3rd: Metal plate toppers will be lab parts or organ serving pans and the gator will be getting a paint overhaul and careful placement peeking out of our witch swamp as just the head.








4th: Still in plastic LED stone, 2 flat pumpkin blowmolds and another foam pumpkin (will be getting make over) for $8.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Here (finally) are some of my finds. The HF app been glitching on anyone else lately? Had to get pics onto computer to post. 

Found this "tile" about a month ago. It's 18" square. Heavy though. Have to figure out how to hang.
View attachment 257557


This weekends finds...
1st: Pumpkins for the patch, small blowmold figures, 2 flaming cauldrons, motion activated frog, wire spider, plastic cauldron, skull mask, perfect black witch skirt, candle and heavy old candelabra thing (which will get skulls added) and retro feeling pumpkin plate. $20 total
View attachment 257558


2nd: Paper decorations, christmas ornaments and apples that will be transformed into parts of our monster plant garden, black fabric, another small blowmold, weird grate for lab parts, green candy dish, and mixer for new motor for our flying ghosts! $10.50 total
View attachment 257559


3rd: Metal plate toppers will be lab parts or organ serving pans and the gator will be getting a paint overhaul and careful placement peeking out of our witch swamp as just the head.
View attachment 257560


4th: Still in plastic LED stone, 2 flat pumpkin blowmolds and another foam pumpkin (will be getting make over) for $8.
View attachment 257561


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

This beauty gets her own post. Picked her up this morning - only you all will understand my JOY. She was off to the side in pictures in a FB garage sale post. No price but I HAD to ask and got her for $8!!!! The seller "wasn't sure anyone would even want her so didnt bother with a price in the photo. She was left behind in a property we bought." OMG!!!!














She is airbrushed onto heavy heavy board and the dings and scratches only make it better. Stands over 4 feet tall and a foot wide. There is a 2" x 8' slot about 8" up from bottom. Not sure what she was but I can always hang her as the art she is. If anyone has any suggestions on a use to make of the slot, I'd love to here them!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

You coulď just push another peice of wood through the slot so she stands up on her own.

Fantastic find!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

McHaunts, she is fabulous.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

lawrie said:


> You coulď just push another peice of wood through the slot so she stands up on her own.
> 
> Fantastic find!


Yes I could - and if the slot wasn't so low I'd actually think this was originally one of those 2 piece wood camp "chair"s. But I'd really love to come up with something awesome to do that will make the slot a purposeful thing. So keep the ideas coming all!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

got these at a estate sale and a antique thrift store Friday love the witch she made out of straw


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

got this dancing skeleton for $75 off craigslist


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

pirateystripes said:


> I've been lurking around here, enjoying all of your pictures, so I might as well post something. I've been hitting all the local thrift stores lately, and found a few interesting things..
> 
> The alien baby prop was at The Salvation Army Family store for .69 cents. It's ugly, but so ugly that I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> ...


Love the popcorn decorations. I am always on the lookout for those!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Danny-Girl said:


> Got theses today from a re-sale store paid $5.00 for each lighted spider and $3 for the totem pole blow mold. Sorry can't get it right


That is a fantastic blow mold. And for $3! Awesome find.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally found my first Halloween motionette last weekend. I'm not sure how to post pics though.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been hitting up the thrift stores on an almost daily basis. Not finding much but am very pleased with the goodies I have bought. Today, for example, I found a wearable Venetian-style mask, comparable in quality to the ones Design Toscano used to sell, for $5. Retail would be around $35 if I could find one, and it's a style I don't have yet in my growing collection. I decided to move my "Monsters' Ball" up in the rotation to next year so very happy to have found this. 

I also turned up this little gem: Skulls Build and Display Eight Different Animal Skulls Even though the dolphin skull was missing from my set, it was the best $2 I've spent in a long time. The skulls are much more detailed than their small size would suggest, and they're a great size for inclusion on rings and other jewelry.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Spooky Trees are always underrepresented. Check out this pocelain candle holder I found at a Deseret Industries thrift store today


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 257642
> View attachment 257643
> got these at a estate sale and a antique thrift store Friday love the witch she made out of straw


All those cutouts are primo!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a couple of purchases to update.  I debated about whether or not to get the Specter Projector. It was missing one of the five slides, and it's really nothing special. I'm sure that I'll find a use for it, or maybe pass it along in a Secret Reaper if it sounds like something someone will want.  It has a multi-colored Fire and Ice light inside of it, but the only slide that works really well is the white skull. The others are colored, and don't show up well, because it's color against color, instead of color against white.

I was more happy with the $4 black light fixture! Now to find a skinny black light tube to go in it. (hopefully Lowes or Home Depot won't let me down) I picked up a couple of smaller JoLs to put here and there on my porch.










A lightweight metal decorative box for the mantle of my parlor scene, and a jar that has a removable stopper in the top, so you can place things inside of it. I am losing the pretty pink flower, and putting a big black spider in its place...and a small skull in the bottom of the jar. 










I also picked up this LED black light bar at Goodwill. It's OK, not great from my basement test. It's battery operated, and honestly, I didn't even look at the box to see that until I got it home!










I also picked up a metal cone style vase for the pretty black floral arrangement that ishwitch gave me in a reaper exchange some time ago.  That will also go somewhere in the parlor scene. And, I managed to find several flat sheets in light colors, that I hope to dye dark grey, to make the walls of the parlor.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Honeycomb spider!


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Mason o' Lantern said:


> Spooky Trees are always underrepresented. Check out this pocelain candle holder I found at a Deseret Industries thrift store today
> 
> View attachment 260057


I found another spooky tree friend!


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Mason o' Lantern said:


> I found another spooky tree friend!
> 
> View attachment 260691
> View attachment 260692


I picked up some tealight candles Dollar Tree. They really bring these guys to life! I like the funny candle hats.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Mason o' Lantern said:


> I found another spooky tree friend!
> 
> View attachment 260691
> View attachment 260692


I picked up some tealight candles Dollar Tree. They really bring these guys to life! I like the funny candle hats. 

View attachment 261039


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey guys sorry for the late response but here is what i found over the weekend. I finally found my first Halloween Motionette !! it was $4 the candles were $1 and the pumpkin was 50 cents


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

oops sorry for the double post


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The camera can't quite capture how ugly this cat really is but I had to bring it home from Goodwill


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I picked up some pumpkin pails at 2 different stores. 50cents each. Want to hang in a tree with lights. Wanted to make sure none of these are "unusual" by checking with you experts!  Because I'm going to poke some holes in the bottoms for drainage and the tree is a pine so always a chance for sap. The blow mold was $5 and in great shape! 







I also got some costumes for the grandboys who are 3 and 4. One wants to be Mario and the other wants to be Batman. But they change their minds all the time! That and not sure of size because they are tall, I got a selection, then if nothing else, they can play dress up in.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

They had this pathetic thing sitting out front. Are you kidding me? ! ?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> They had this pathetic thing sitting out front. Are you kidding me? ! ?
> View attachment 261717


Wow, you found Robert E. Peary!!!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

IshWitch said:


> I picked up some pumpkin pails at 2 different stores. 50cents each. Want to hang in a tree with lights. Wanted to make sure none of these are "unusual" by checking with you experts!  Because I'm going to poke some holes in the bottoms for drainage and the tree is a pine so always a chance for sap. The blow mold was $5 and in great shape!
> View attachment 261714
> 
> I also got some costumes for the grandboys who are 3 and 4. One wants to be Mario and the other wants to be Batman. But they change their minds all the time! That and not sure of size because they are tall, I got a selection, then if nothing else, they can play dress up in.
> ...


I am NOT an expert, but have been starting to collect myself. IMO, the big ones are open season - easy to replace from Walmart. But the two smaller ones (top of the 3 pumpkin stack and top of the stack on far right) are the ones I don't do anything to. They may not be "officially" unusual by expert standards but are rare by mine. PS. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to find the one top far right. That's a face I haven't found at all. Jealous!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

MC HauntDreams said:


> I am NOT an expert, but have been starting to collect myself. IMO, the big ones are open season - easy to replace from Walmart. But the two smaller ones (top of the 3 pumpkin stack and top of the stack on far right) are the ones I don't do anything to. They may not be "officially" unusual by expert standards but are rare by mine. PS. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to find the one top far right. That's a face I haven't found at all. Jealous!


I'm not an expert either, but I was thinking the same thing. I would love to find that right top one, too! 

What I look for is the wider, flat handles. It probably isn't always a sure sign, but from what I've found in my personal experience, the ones with the thinner handles have all been newer, and are the same ones still being produced.

I love your blow mold lamp, too. I just keep seeing the same Jack o'lantern hobo around here, which I already have. 

EDIT: Looking at the picture again, I notice that the one under the purple one may be an older one too. Its nose is wider, and it's a different shade of orange than the other one with a similar face. The other one is more of a solid orange, and it's newer. The orange one under the purple may be easy to find, but it does look slightly older than the ones with exactly the same face as the purple one.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

IshWitch said:


> I picked up some pumpkin pails at 2 different stores. 50cents each. Want to hang in a tree with lights. Wanted to make sure none of these are "unusual" by checking with you experts!  Because I'm going to poke some holes in the bottoms for drainage and the tree is a pine so always a chance for sap. The blow mold was $5 and in great shape!
> View attachment 261714
> 
> I also got some costumes for the grandboys who are 3 and 4. One wants to be Mario and the other wants to be Batman. But they change their minds all the time! That and not sure of size because they are tall, I got a selection, then if nothing else, they can play dress up in.
> ...


Nice haul! I could be wrong, as I am not an expert, but I think all the reproductions have the thin plastic handles, while the vintage pumpkins have the thick, flat handles.

While not as impressive of a haul, I too found a few blow molds today. The early 90's Snickers Ghost, a little worse for wear and missing his skullcap, and a cauldron from the 80's.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks BlueFrog and yea I know they are pricey and I was very happy to find it for the price. I've been lucky with the small blow molds this year and have found a few good ones for under $5 each, here's the ones I've found so far.
> 
> View attachment 244693


Dang, those are awesome, great finds!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I like the scarecrow one on the end!

My concern for the pumpkin pails is the pine sap and the Florida sun, they will get bleached out. So don't want to risk any that are "good" and at least one has the thick handle.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> I like the scarecrow one on the end!
> 
> My concern for the pumpkin pails is the pine sap and the Florida sun, they will get bleached out. So don't want to risk any that are "good" and at least one has the thick handle.


There's a Vintage Halloween thread around here somewhere. The experts might watch that thread more than this one.

Found it hiding around page 13! http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/134891-vintage-halloween-thread.html


----------



## TheThirdKing (Oct 7, 2013)

I've never posted this blow mold find that I got earlier this year at a flea market in Florida. He was only $3, so I drove over 1000 miles home with him crammed in the hatch.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have to thank hubby for these! He called from the flea market and described what was in the box and I told him to grab it. I never imagined just how many there were! 









Yep, all for $6









I guess I'm officially a blow mold junkie now!  There's 15 pieces in all though I think the two small pumpkins on the left are extras for the ghosts. All but one of the light-up ones have cords and all are in really good shape! I already have 8 or 10 blow molds displayed throughout the house so now I need to find a place for these. The scarecrow in the background was already there.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> i have to thank hubby for these! He called from the flea market and described what was in the box and i told him to grab it. I never imagined just how many there were!
> 
> View attachment 261970
> 
> ...


score!!!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Awesome score Lizzyborden! Browine points for the Hubby!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> Awesome score Lizzyborden! Browine points for the Hubby!!


LOL! He's a keeper! He's always on the lookout for Halloween stuff and anything else I need for a project. Just ask Bethany about all the minions he picked up for her when she was my victim a few years ago.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> LOL! He's a keeper! He's always on the lookout for Halloween stuff and anything else I need for a project. Just ask Bethany about all the minions he picked up for her when she was my victim a few years ago.


Yep Yep Yep!! My Minion collection! Love them.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Got this nice package of items from a local haunter who's thinning out his props. It's my first life-sized animated Gemmy. I'm very excited. All items are motion activated and the zombie heads talk to each other.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow Great finds


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Found this "tile" about a month ago. It's 18" square. Heavy though. Have to figure out how to hang.
> View attachment 257557
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

dawnski, I have that beware sign. I like that you can have it lit without the sound being on.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> I have to thank hubby for these! He called from the flea market and described what was in the box and I told him to grab it. I never imagined just how many there were!
> 
> View attachment 261970
> 
> ...



These are amazing. And all for $6?!?!? Lucky girl!!


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Found this at a local antique store for $2


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great finds everyone


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great finds everyone!

Dawnski and bethany, I also have that Beware sign!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

View attachment 270710

Picked this up for next year's theme


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Found 2 unopened Lindberg skeletal models of a hand and foot at Goodwill for only $1.25 each!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I stopped at a consignment shop/"We Sell on eBay for You" kind of place to inquire about consigning some of my more awkward items. They had a small box of old medicine bottles, one of which has a 1930 date on it and the rest from around that period. Most were pharmacy stock (behind the counter things) including digitalis extract (full!) and some old fashioned poison bottles. There were no superstar rare items, but enough nice things to more than justify the price. 

But my favorite item so far? Cigarettes intended to cure.....


Wait for it....



Asthma!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dr-...268736?hash=item2a605c0100:g:ZGoAAOSwGotWqXW1

(Is there a 2016 thread? I couldn't find it)


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 270710
> 
> Picked this up for next year's theme
> View attachment 270711


Can't wait to see your makeover of this Saki Girl


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> I stopped at a consignment shop/"We Sell on eBay for You" kind of place to inquire about consigning some of my more awkward items. They had a small box of old medicine bottles, one of which has a 1930 date on it and the rest from around that period. Most were pharmacy stock (behind the counter things) including digitalis extract (full!) and some old fashioned poison bottles. There were no superstar rare items, but enough nice things to more than justify the price.
> 
> But my favorite item so far? Cigarettes intended to cure.....
> 
> ...


you find the coolest stuff  

i started a 2016 thread  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ket-giveaways-curb-alert-finds-treasures.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG bluefrog that made me almost spite Sprite across the room.


----------

